# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Koliko su djeca vezana za vas i kako se time nosite?

## Anemona

Zanima me koliko su vaša djeca vezana za vas (mamu / tatu)? Da li vam se čini da je to previše, premalo, ok?
Moja priča ustvari počinje dok još nisam imala bebu, a oko sebe sam imala parove čije dijete bi se npr. previše vezalo za baku. Pod previše, smatram npr. kad je dijete iz bilo kojeg razloga nezadovoljno, tužno,... bježi baki u zagrljaj po utjehu. Uvijek mi je bilo logičnije da dijete u večini slučajeva traži utjehu u mami / tati, pa onda ostali.
Naravno, sad mi se ponekad čini da je moje dijete previše vezano za mene. Uglavnom situacija je takva da moje dijete bez obzira čime se bavi i bez obzira koliko mu je zabavno, uvijek mora imati mene na oku. Pa odjuri u drugu sobu, gleda crtić, pa se za 2 minute vrati po mene da mi nešto pokaže na crtiću (npr. pojavio se kokot). Pa se igra, pa dođe po mene i veli: Mama, ruka, kupa. (Prevedeno: mama daj ruku, idemo se igrati skupa).
Ima 20 mjeseci i naravno, ne smatram da bi trebao biti samostalan, ali ponekad mi se čini previše što ako sam ja doma nikoga ne ferma duže od 5 minuta. Ja se več smijem da kod njega ništa nije istina dok to mama ne pogleda.   :Rolling Eyes: 
Tješenje niti ne spominjem, tu sam samo ja nadležna, ali to mi je ok.   :Love:

----------


## thora

Kian 3 i pol godine, mama i samo mama, Lel 10 mj, mama i samo mama, a najbolje je kad su u tandemu, p jedan na jednoj ruci a drugi na drugoj, ili još bolje kada ih opali empatija  8)

----------


## Anemona

Ma ja sam uglavnom kao mama klokanica. Mali klokančić stalno visi na meni, ali da barem imam tobolac, ovako su mi leđa u banani.

----------


## babyboys

vezani su obojica za mene, ali to nikad neće priznat. u pričanju im je uvijek tata glavni, a u praksi...

mm može otić na put 7 dana, pitaju oni za njega, ali nije baš da fraze dobivaju jer ga nema. ja ne mogu otić ni na popodnevnu kavu s frendicom.

kaže mm da sam si za to sama kriva

----------


## koksy

I ja imam malog priljepka, tata, baka, deda, teta...svi su dobri za igru ali mama je mama. Ja ga uspavljujem, kupam, tjesim kad se udari, kad je tuzan, kad je ljut... 
Najvise mi fali mir navecer jer bi ponekad otisla s frendicama na cugu a nema sanse, ako se probudi, a budi se obavezno oko 11, da ga MM smiri. Samo ja dolazim u obzir.

Kad je bolestan stalno mi je u krilu i na rukama, stalno bi se samo samnom mazio. 

Meni je to lijepo, ja uzivam u mazenju i pazenju ali htjela bi da bude tolko blizak i s tatom.

----------


## Trina

Vezani su dosta za mene ali ne više onako pretjerano kao što je to bilo nekada. Meni uz bok je baka zbog koje me bez problema ostavljaju, ljubnu i požele lijep provod  :Grin:  Meni je to super, u nju imam beskrajno povjerenje i sretna sam da moja djeca imaju nekog kao što je ona. S druge strane za tatu su vezani premalo. nema šanse da negdje odem a da ih on ostane čuvati. Stariji to prihvate ali stalno pitaju kad ću doći, gdje sam...a mlađi uglavnom proplače čitavo vrijeme. Pa mi je žao da sam sigurnija kad ih čuva moja mama a ne njihov otac.

----------


## ninet

Oba moja djeteta su jako vezana za mene. Ali ja bih to nazvala zdravom vezom, stocereci, kad sam tu  - ja sam broj 1. Ali kad idem ili odem negdje, sve je OK. Nijedan nikad nije plakao za mnom i sasvim su OK u bilo cijem drustvu.

Ja sam sebi zivi dokaz da su djeca slobodnija i samostalnija i samosvjesnija, sto su u pocetku vise "prilijepljena" za mame ili tate.

----------


## Anci

> .
> 
> Ja sam sebi zivi dokaz da su djeca slobodnija i samostalnija i samosvjesnija, sto su u pocetku vise "prilijepljena" za mame ili tate.


Tješiš me   :Grin:  

Moje plaču za mnom kad idem doktoru, frizeru i sl.
Ja sam svojoj mami ljubila blatobrane od bicikla kad je išla na posao   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ajde, nisam loše ispala na kraju...

----------


## ninet

Šampionka si!   :Grin:  
Ja sam, kad sam se prvi put odvajala na par dana od roditelja, na stolu ostavila porukicu sa nacrtanim cvijecem i porukom "Mami i tati za uspomenu i dugo sjecanje" 
 :Laughing:

----------


## Anci

Aaaaaaaaaaa   :Laughing:

----------


## larmama

moja je bila jako vezana za mene, prijateljica mi je cesto znala reci da smo mi krivi zato   :Grin:  , kao da sam ja izbrala neimanje bilo kakvog baka servisa  8) 
no kada je proslo ljeto otisla nakon dvomjesječnog inzistiranja na more s vrtićkom grupom svi su ostali šokirani  :shock:
eto dijete je bilo vezano onoliko dugo koliko joj je trebalo   :Grin:

----------


## larmama

a što se tiče samostalnog igranja, Anemona načekat češ se još   :Grin:  
ali doći će i ti trenuci  8)

----------


## Anemona

Ma mene nekako podsvjesno muči što sam ja kao dijete bila užasno vezana za roditelje, pa da ne preslikavam nešto iz svojeg djetinjstva na dijete. Nemam pojma.  :/ 
Svoju vezanost za roditelje ne mogu niti totalno opisati. Evo npr. mama je znala reči da čim je tata izbivao od kuće na jedan dan npr. meni se bi odmah nešto desilo (ili sam slomila ruku, ili razbila glavu, ili peglom opekla obje ruke,...).
Cijeli dan bih se npr. igrala sa susjedima (naravno u malo starijoj dobi) uopće mi roditelji nebi nedostajali, ali npr. nikada nisam željela negdje prespavati bez roditelja. Prvi put u životu sam negdje prespavala bez roditelja u 2. srednje na maturalcu. Mada mislim da je to više vezano uz karakter, jer brat je bio totalna suprotnost.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anemona

Što se tiče ovog - prespavati kod nekog.
Čak sam imala sa prvom susjedom kombinaciju - ona je jednu noć prespavala kod mene, a drugu noć sam ja trebala kod nje. E to su bile drame, ja sam izmišljala brda i doline zašto ne mogu, jednostavno je to bilo jače od mene. A živimo kuća do kuće. Tada sam išla negdje u 4. ili 5. razred OŠ.   :Rolling Eyes:  Naravno, još me sad ponekad zezaju da joj dugujem spavanje.   :Laughing:

----------


## adonisa

R ima 17 mj i totalno smo priljepljeni. Ostala sam kod kuće s njim, zajedno smo 24 sata, i sve što trebam obaviti - ide sa mnom. Jedino ga ja mogu uspavati, i umiriti po noći kad se probudi, tako da si MM i ja bolji izlazak od večeri ispred tv-a ne možemo ni zamisliti! 
Ma, ne smeta mene moj priljepak, obožavam ga i presretna sam što sam doma s njim, jedino me brine kako će se jednog dana naviknuti na vrtić, prvenstveno na dnevno spavanje bez mene, pa na drugu djecu, obzirom da je vrlo nježan i  miran...

----------


## kole

I ja imam ovisnika o mami  :Smile:  . Mi smo stalno zajedno, cesto se desava da me ne pusta iz vida ni dve minute ali ponekad kad smo recimo na igralistu ne pogleda mi ni po pola sata  :Laughing:  sto je za njega jako puno.  Ali recimo u zadnje vreme uspeva otici sa MM-om na bazen ili park, sto je bilo apsolutno nezamislivo.

----------


## yaya

Meni Sonja barem jednom tjedno piše "ljubavna pisma". Meni je to slatko, i ta neka njena fiksacija baš za mamu, ali znam i kako ponekad može biti naporno to "mama će"...

----------


## Anemona

Ma ni mene naravno ne smeta moj maleni priljepak, kao što sam i u uvodu napisala normalno mi je da je dijete vezano za roditelje, ali bilo bi lijepo da ponekad smije i tata uskočiti.
Npr. tata je u subotu radio cijeli dan i maleni je svaki čas zvao tatija, tatija (tatica, tatica), čim je čuo auto, odmah tatija, tatija, ali on želi da je tata tu s nama i igra se, druži, ali i da mama svakako nadgleda situaciju.   :Laughing:

----------


## anamar

N je vezana za mene u smislu da sam ja glavna, ja ju najbrže mogu smiriti, uspavati i sl. 
ali sve to, bez većih poteškoća (samo im treba duže vremena), mogu napraviti i MM te baka koja ju čuva. 

ona ne plače kad ju ostavim na čuvanje, ali ipak s oduševljenjem me dočekuje. kad vidim da joj se baš teško odvojiti od mene onda posjedim malo kod bake pa mi ona pokazuje svoje igračke koje ima tamo sve dok ne dođe do neke igre koju "znaju igrati" samo ona i baka. tad me sama ispraća i šalje mi pozdrave. 
 :Smile:

----------


## tibica

Moja je za mene vezana "taman".   :Grin:  
Znači: ne radi problem kad treba ostati s bakom/tatom/u vrtiću...
Spavati ide bez problema s bakom/tatom/u vrtiću sama...
Prespava noć kod bake isto bez problema.
Ponekad mi se čini da joj je svejedno jel kraj nje baka ili mama, ali to je zato što se vide skoro svaki dan i povezane su. 
U jednu ruku volim da je tako jer mogu otići na trning, u dućan, na frizuru bez da radi ceremonije, ali ponekad sam maaaaalo ljubomorna. Ali brzo me prođe kad navečer legne na moja prsa kad ide spavati i kaže "mama nana".   :Love:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Ja sam svojoj mami ljubila blatobrane od bicikla kad je išla na posao   
> Ajde, nisam loše ispala na kraju...


  :Laughing:

----------


## Anci

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam svojoj mami ljubila blatobrane od bicikla kad je išla na posao   
> Ajde, nisam loše ispala na kraju...


Vas dvije se ne smijte   :Grin:

----------


## lucij@

Meni se čini da je I. za mene vezan taman koliko treba. Dobro, za cicu je malo previše   :Grin:  

Anci, moram i ja   :Laughing:

----------


## anima

kad se idem otuširati moja trči za mnom i viče "maaamaaa, puuusaaa" a i inače mi drži svijeću u svim mogućim i nemogućim situacijama, malo me to ponekad i živcira, kaj je je

----------


## malena beba

mladji je pretjerano vezan za mene. ima 24 mj i kako sam ja na dopustu za njegu djeteta od rodjenja se nije ni odvajao od mene. kad mu nesto treba to mu moram ja dati, samo mene zove i priznaje   :Smile:  
ponekad zna bit zamorno ali navikla sam se  :/ 

isto tako place kad negdje idem i treba ga doslovno skinuti sa mene da odem, to mi je najgore   :Sad:

----------


## clumsy mom

S obzirom na to da nam je tata programer mama je The One And Only  :/

----------


## patriša

Moja starija cura je bila jako vezana za mene do jedno godinu i pol-dvije.Nikuda nisam mogla bez nje.Onda se nekako oslobodila i počeli smo je ostavljati na spavanju kod bake i dede bez ikakvih problema.Objasnili bismo joj da ćemo doći ujutro kad se probudi po nju i to je bilo to.Spavala je bez ikakvih problema.Danas ima 4g.,jako je društvena i išla bi sa svima svuda.Bilo s bakom,dedom,mojom frendicom...samo da je neka akcija i da se nekud ide.Bila je ovo ljeto s mojima na moru deset dana bez problema,to je bilo prvi put da smo se razdvojili i nama je bilo teže nego njoj.A ova mlađa od 8mj.je vezana uz moju cicu i mene beskrajno,u biti isto ko i starija seka u njenoj dobi.

----------


## Romy

> Moja je za mene vezana "taman".   
> Znači: ne radi problem kad treba ostati s bakom/tatom/u vrtiću...
> Spavati ide bez problema s bakom/tatom/u vrtiću sama...
> Prespava noć kod bake isto bez problema.
> Ponekad mi se čini da joj je svejedno jel kraj nje baka ili mama, ali to je zato što se vide skoro svaki dan i povezane su. 
> U jednu ruku volim da je tako jer mogu otići na trning, u dućan, na frizuru bez da radi ceremonije, ali ponekad sam maaaaalo ljubomorna. Ali brzo me prođe kad navečer legne na moja prsa kad ide spavati i kaže "mama nana".


Tako je nekako i moj....a ja bih voljela da je ipak malo više vezan...ima li netko recept za to???

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Vas dvije se ne smijte


  :Saint:  

A sad da napokon napisem kak je kod nas. (Promijenila sam baterije na tastaturi   :Rolling Eyes:  )

M je jako vezana uz mene, ali imam osjecaj da je taj strah od odvajanja uz strah od stranaca sada bio na vrhuncu i nekako po malo slabi, na moju radost. Negoduje ako odlazim, ali recimo danas nije plakala. Inace place nekoliko sekundi i onda se smiri. No, dok me nema, zove me i trazi. Zato jos uvijek ne odlazim laka srca i nastojim izbivati samo koliko je potrebno.

----------


## ninochka

oboje su "moji". dečko prešao 5 godina, stalno mu izleće "mama će" i lagano si oca izluđuje s tim
spava kod bake vikendom (baka živi 2 zgrade dalje) čak žica i još duže da prespava ali zove me 5 puta na telefon, ja sam bezgrešna, ako mi pred njim izleti psovka npr., on će reći da ja to nisam rekla   :Laughing:  ukratko, ja sam alfa i omega njegovg svemira

curica ima godinu dana i još je krpeljčić, ali vidjet ćemo kako dalje

----------


## Serpentina

T. će za dva tjedna dvije, i već mjesec - ja mogu gdje god hoću. Objasnim joj di idem i da ću doć brzo, ona kaže dobro i ajde bok. Pita "di je mama" ali tako pita za svakoga tko dođe i prođe. 
Ja je uspavljujem jer se nitko drugi ne usudi.

No, takva kooperativna i divna i razumna je jučer povraćala dva puta od plača. Spavala je, ja sam otišla, ona se probudila i derala se jadna pola sata dok nisam stigla u stan. :/

Ne mislim da je previše vezana uz mene, mislim da je mala i da je takvo ponašanje normalno. 
U nekim situacijama se sama smiri (npr. u igraonici ako joj netko nešto uzme se ne buni), nekada plače  i želi kod mene da je nosim, dam cicu, dubim na glavi itd. Ovisi o tome kako se zvjezde poslože   :Grin:

----------


## slava

Moj trogodišnjak je vezan za mene jako, ali nije mu problem ostati s tatom, bakom ili didom, pogotovo sad kad je veći, pa mu objasnim i on uglavnom shvati da mama ponekad mora ići negdje, ali da će se brzo vratiti. 
Jeno vrijeme, oko 2 g starosti, budio se svako jutro kad krećem na posao i jako plakao za mnom. To mi je bilo jako teško   :Sad:  . 
Inače, kod kuće stalno hoda za mnom, najviše se voli igrati sa mnom, pričati...
Često traži maženje što je kod njega poseban ritual - dira me po stomaku, to je ostalo od trudnoće kad je redovito mazio bracu u pupi   :Saint:  .
Ono što me uvijek najviše raznježi je kad mi kaže "Mama, ja tebe jako volim". To kaže više puta na dan, obavezno prije spavanja, i to tako nježno i iskreno  :Zaljubljen:  .

----------


## četveronožac

Moja starija je više vezana uz mene a mlađa uz tatu, ali kad su bolesne vise obje na meni, nitko drugi ih ne može utješiti.

----------


## yaya

> Lucija Ellen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Anci prvotno napisa
> ...


Al ja zato smijem    :Laughing:  I bolje da ne kažem što meni Sonja ljubi   :Grin:  
Jučer dođem u školu a ona trči s nekakvim zamotuljkom i veli mama to je za tebe. Odmotam papir a tamo zamotan bombon kojeg je dobila od prijateljice u školi i sačuvala za mene   :Saint:  Baš me to dirnulo...

----------


## Svimbalo

Moje dijete nije donedavno pokazivalo NIKAKVE znake vezanosti uz mene...
Ja sam si to objašnjavala time što je oduvijek okružen mnogim poznatim i nepoznatim ljudima-cijeli porodiljni provela sam u šetnjama i uvijek je svukud išao sa mnom, tako da se nikad nije prestrašio nepoznate osobe, i jako je povjerljivi druželjubiv-već su neke cure izrazile zabrinutost za to-i ja se brinem, čini mi se da bi otišao bilo s kim  :/ 
Sada se vidi kako se je jako vezao za nonu (moju mamu)-kad ga pokupim kod njih nakon posla (moji ga dižu iz vrtića), razveseli mi se, pokaže čime se igra, ali kad ga poželim uzeti (a uglavnom me dočeka u noninom naručju) protestira sve u 16 i viče "noni, noni!"   :Sad:  
Tužni smajlić zbog toga što me to neizostavno štrecne, ali na svjesnoj razini znam da je to super, a moji ga doista obožavaju i posvećuju mu se u potpunosti, kad je kod njih-nema drugih poslova, sve staje i on je u centru svih zbivanja   :Smile:  
A mama je ipak ponekad preiscrpljena/ima za raditi po kući/štogod, tako da ja ne uspijevam toliko često postići tu 100% posvećenost-o tome sam pisala na temi o najvećem roditeljskom izazovu 
Međutim, kad smo kod kuće ili negdje gdje nema mojih (  :Grin:  ), tada je mama definitivno NO1   :Heart:

----------


## seni

ne bih htjela da vam kvarim party...  :Smile:  

ali posto mi se cini da se mi stalno(bespotrebno) kinjimo da smo mi ili nasa dijeca stalno nesto ili pre/puno ili pre/malo...u odnosu na neki "standard" koji je naprosto apstraktna matematicka kategorija dobivenja zbrajanjem i djeljenjem, te kao takav nije "uhvatljiv" u smislu alfe i omege naseg roditeljstva...

ja eto izjavljujem da je nase dijete bas koliko treba vezano za mene i mm-a, te mi na nju.  :Grin:

----------


## Mama Dada

Mama će me... mama će mi... bude mama.... mama je sve. 
To me u drugoj trudnoći brinulo, da će mali "edip" puknut kad dođe braco, ali nije. I braco je beba i mama će ga.... tu i tamo kaže - daj sad njega tati ajmo se mi maziti ili što već.
Sa tatom je dovoljno 5 minuta jutarnjeg i/ili večernjeg hincanja i bacanja po krevetu, a za sve drugo je mama tu.
(a meni to paše)
Jako je tužno gledati djecu koja su vezanija za bake i dede ili kog već kad padnu, nešto ih boli i ne trče mami nego baki. Umrla bih da je tako.
Oni su meni No1 i ja njima.
Ak je to bolesno, ne želim lijek.

----------


## yaya

> ne bih htjela da vam kvarim party...  
> 
> ali posto mi se cini da se mi stalno(bespotrebno) kinjimo da smo mi ili nasa dijeca stalno nesto ili pre/puno ili pre/malo...u odnosu na neki "standard" koji je naprosto apstraktna matematicka kategorija dobivenja zbrajanjem i djeljenjem, te kao takav nije "uhvatljiv" u smislu alfe i omege naseg roditeljstva...
> 
> ja eto izjavljujem da je nase dijete bas koliko treba vezano za mene i mm-a, te mi na nju.


Molim ljepo da se uzme u obzir činjenica da sam ja vodila paralelu Sonja-ja-tata ne nikako u usporedbi s tim "standardom" a shodno s tim Sonje je više usmjerena na mene od tate.

----------


## mama2

eto da i ja kažem koju o povezanosti djece s roditeljima.

Moj stariji sin je vezan za mene ali u nekim granicama "normalnog". Tu i tamo će prespavati kod bake ili otići s tetom nekamo, ali mama je mama i mama mora pročitati priču prije spavanja, poljubiti ga i zaželjeti laku noć (tu i tamo to ponekad može učiniti i tata).
Moj mlađi sin je moj mali "krpelj". Stalno me mora imati na vidiku. Ja u wc a on viče iz petnih žila "mama, di si?". Hrani ga samo mama, uspavljuje samo mama, tješi samo mama. Ali on je jako boležljivo djete i ipak ima malo drugačiji tretman. Nikada se nije razdvajao od mene ni na sat vremena osim kada je po sili zakona morao ostajati u bolnici a i tada sam sjedila pokraj njegovog krevetića od 7 do 7 tj. koliko bi mi dopustili i ni najmanje mi ne pada teško što je toliko vezan za mene. Smatram da treba uživati u tom "krpeljstvu" dok su tako mali jer kada porastu sami će bježati od nas a mi ćemo se s nostalgijom sjećati kako  nekada nismo mogli ni u wc bez nih.

----------


## seni

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne bih htjela da vam kvarim party...  
> 
> ali posto mi se cini da se mi stalno(bespotrebno) kinjimo da smo mi ili nasa dijeca stalno nesto ili pre/puno ili pre/malo...u odnosu na neki "standard" koji je naprosto apstraktna matematicka kategorija dobivenja zbrajanjem i djeljenjem, te kao takav nije "uhvatljiv" u smislu alfe i omege naseg roditeljstva...
> 
> ja eto izjavljujem da je nase dijete bas koliko treba vezano za mene i mm-a, te mi na nju. 
> 
> ...


ako me se nije dobro razumjelo:
ja mislim da je "normalno" da je dijete "krpelj", kao sto je "normalno" da i nije "krpelj", kao sto je "normalno" da je i sve izmedu toga.

pa da u tom smislu ne znam sto bih zapocela s tim premalo ili prepuno.

----------


## slava

Slažem se sa seni, iako su većina djece "krpelji", ali nije nenormalno, ako to nisu, neka djeca jednostavno nisu takva.
Druga je priča kad djecu kontinuirano ne odgajaju roditelji, pa onda nisu niti vezani za njih.

----------


## yaya

> ako me se nije dobro razumjelo:
> ja mislim da je "normalno" da je dijete "krpelj", kao sto je "normalno" da i nije "krpelj", kao sto je "normalno" da je i sve izmedu toga.


isto kao što je normalno da ponekad to "krpeljenje" ponekad roditeljima digne živac pa imaju potrebu to nekome reći/napisati




> pa da u tom smislu ne znam sto bih zapocela s tim premalo ili prepuno.


Pa evo ja ću započeti s odlaskom na wc, jer bez obzira bio tata doma ili ne ja sam Sonju  redovito morala nostiti sa mnom u wc. Sad je to prerasla pa barem nuždu obavljam u miru al se zato prikeljila na nešto drugo...

----------


## Tiwi

Meni se uvijek činilo da sam ja više vezana za njih nego oni za mene   :Grin:   Tek mi je u vrtiću teta, prvi put kad sam ga ostavila rekla da se vidi da je jako vezan za mamu. Mislim, nisam ja to doživjela kao niš ekstremno, pa bio je doma 2 i pol godine, kak neće biti vezan. A i dobri smo si  :Wink: 

No, meni je pregenijalno kak se oni vješaju tati oko brata, kako trče / puze (kako koji) kad ga čuju da dolazi,gnjave se s njim i obožavaju ga. To mi je dirljivije i veća fora od vječitog vješanja po mami. 

Mogu ostati samo s nekim ljudima, al to je zato jer ja smatram da tako za sad treba biti. Imaju bake i dedu, moju seku (dakle tetu) i nas dvoje. Dosta.

----------


## Anemona

Da se bolje izrazim. Normalno mi je da imam malog priljepka, čak što više poželjno, ali ima nekoliko stvari koje me povremeno zasmetaju:
1. voljela bih ponekad sama otiči na WC
2. voljela bih se ponekad sama otuširati, a da maleni ne čeka nestrpljivo ispred tuš kabine i ne viče mama mama, čisto da provjeri za koliko izlazim. 
3. da ne moram dok se tuširam svaki put pričati priču: evo sad se mama umiva, sad mama pere kosu, sad mama pere ruke,noge,...
4. voljela bih ponekad pojesti ručak u miru, koncentrirana samo na hranu
5. voljela bih ponekad ako otiđem sama u dućan da ne jurim kao na mlazni pogon
6. voljela bih da ga ponekad može i tata ravnopravno uspavati
7. voljela bih da se ne osjećam jadno svaki puta kad idem raditi i svaki puta ako ga ostavljam s bakom ili tatom na par minuta, da se ne pitam 100 puta da li je odlazak bio nužan
8. ....

To ne znači da smatram da mi je nešto manje, ili više normalno u odnosu na neki standard, nego mi neke od tih stvari jednostavno ponekad dignu živac, kao što je rekla *yaya*. 
Ostatak vremena uživam u bezuvjetnoj ljubavi koju mi pruža moj maleni priljepak.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  Volim ga najviše na svijetu i drago mi je da je baš takav kakav je.

----------


## leonisa

> Meni se uvijek činilo da sam ja više vezana za njih nego oni za mene    Tek mi je u vrtiću teta, prvi put kad sam ga ostavila rekla da se vidi da je jako vezan za mamu. Mislim, nisam ja to doživjela kao niš ekstremno, pa bio je doma 2 i pol godine, kak neće biti vezan. A i dobri smo si 
> 
> No, meni je pregenijalno kak se oni vješaju tati oko brata, kako trče / puze (kako koji) kad ga čuju da dolazi,gnjave se s njim i obožavaju ga. To mi je dirljivije i veća fora od vječitog vješanja po mami. 
> 
> Mogu ostati samo s nekim ljudima, al to je zato jer ja smatram da tako za sad treba biti. Imaju bake i dedu, moju seku (dakle tetu) i nas dvoje. Dosta.


kako je lijepo kad mogu nekog potpisati od a do z  :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

naš L je dosta samostalan - jedini je od sve djece koji oduševljeno ode teti čuvalici (teta čuva nekoliko djece) što me nekada i smeta. Iako kad vidim scene i vrištanja koja priređuju druga djeca, zahvaljujem na svom.
Kad smo doma je druga priča, konstantno mora imati mamu u vidnom polju. Ako ja, ne daj Bože, odem na wc bez njega onda dopuzi do vrata i plače dok ih ne otvorim. Tatu isto voli, no ja sam mu (trenutno) No 1   :Smile:

----------


## smedja

Moja curka je jos mala (13,5 mj). Ostala sam s njom doma i ne znam dal sam ikad bila vise od 2,5 sata odvojena od nje (tj ona od mene), od kada smo dosli iz bolnice.. 
Svadbe su nam nocne more, dolaze u obzir samo ako su blizu kuce i to tako da ide s nama u crkvu, pa doma kupanac, cica i zaspi i onda pobjegnemo dok se prvi put ne probudi, onda se moram vratiti i to je to (izdrzala je jedan put do 23:15), kazaliste 1 pokusaj (trcali doma usred predstave) ostalo nista... drustveni zivot je jedino moguc u nasoj dnevnoj sobi iza 8 navecer...
najgore je po noci, ni ne probudi se do kraja nego samo trazi cicu i ako nema mene, tj cice urla dok ja ne dodjem... 

trudna sam pa planiram na muza prebaciti njegu i otici raditi mjesec-dva negdje u 5. mj ali nemam ni najmanju predodzbu kako ce to izgledati...

----------


## brane

jako smo vezani svo četvero
tate nam nema sad 3 mj na poslovnom putu je i jaaaaaako nam fali
djeca su jednako vezana i za mm-a i za mene
od godinu dana su u jaslicama tako da problem odvajanja nemamo ali isto tako ne volimo biti jedni bez drugih ako ne moramo

nikad nigdje ih ne ostavljam, uvjek su samnom gdje god idem, eventualno liječnički pregledi su bez njih jer ih ne vodim u takva okruženja ako zaista ne moraju

ostaju s drugima ako imamo uzamajnu potrebu za tim, odu se u susjeda igrati i po par sati bez ikakvih problema i ne pitaju za mene
imamo predivne susjede tako da se 6 djece (nas tri obitelji) stalno igraju zajedno kako im se kad igra nekad su na 1.kat, nekad na drugi a nekad na 5.   :Heart:   :Love:  

što se spavanja u bake tiče, bili su u moje mame par puta...svaki naš susret (bez pretjerivanja i lažne dramatike) počinje...mamice jako ste nam falili....  :Heart:

----------


## Trina

> Da se bolje izrazim. Normalno mi je da imam malog priljepka, čak što više poželjno, ali ima nekoliko stvari koje me povremeno zasmetaju:
> 1. voljela bih ponekad sama otiči na WC
> 2. voljela bih se ponekad sama otuširati, a da maleni ne čeka nestrpljivo ispred tuš kabine i ne viče mama mama, čisto da provjeri za koliko izlazim. 
> 3. da ne moram dok se tuširam svaki put pričati priču: evo sad se mama umiva, sad mama pere kosu, sad mama pere ruke,noge,...
> 4. voljela bih ponekad pojesti ručak u miru, koncentrirana samo na hranu
> 5. voljela bih ponekad ako otiđem sama u dućan da ne jurim kao na mlazni pogon
> 6. voljela bih da ga ponekad može i tata ravnopravno uspavati
> 7. voljela bih da se ne osjećam jadno svaki puta kad idem raditi i svaki puta ako ga ostavljam s bakom ili tatom na par minuta, da se ne pitam 100 puta da li je odlazak bio nužan
> 8. ....
> ...


Ja te razumijem u potpunosti i uopće ne kužim mame koje ne kuže što si htjela reći. Mora da im djeca nisu previše vezana za njih  :Grin:  
Ti  tražiš da ti budu ispunjene nekakve osnovne ljudske potrebe.

----------


## yaya

> Ja te razumijem u potpunosti i uopće ne kužim mame koje ne kuže što si htjela reći. Mora da im djeca nisu previše vezana za njih  
> Ti  tražiš da ti budu ispunjene nekakve osnovne ljudske potrebe.


Ja sam godinama sanjala kako jedem toplu juhu  :/ 
Nekoliko puta sam srezala obrvu do pola jer me taman kad sam krenula skratit obrvetine uletila Sonja urlajući MAAAAAAAAAMAAAAAAAAA 
 :Evil or Very Mad:  
Sjedit na wc-u bez da pjevam mamu kukunku i tako dalje i tako dalje
Mislim ima toga još al nije za široku publiku   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Meni je ok ovo sto Seni pise. Ne mogu bas promatrati te nase vaznosti kao pretjerane ili nepretjerane. Ono sto u svakom slucaju primjetim je da se cure, sto su starije, vise orijentiraju na ono sto im je momentalno "u interesu" i ovisno o tome donose odluke. 
Npr. dok je Z. bila manja, nije bilo sanse da bude igdje bez mene, da ja negdje odem, a da je cuva tata itd. Sada se i ona i sestre bez problema odluce na neku aktivnost s tatom, bez mene, ako im je ona zanimljiva. 
Prije nije bilo sanse da ih tata uspava. Morala sam biti ja, neovisno o tome jesam li premorena za citanje knjige ili kratku drustvenu igru prije spavanja. Sad se orijentiraju ovisno o tome tko im sta nudi.  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

kod mene slično kao kod icyoh - kad smo doma - jedna priča, priljepci samo takvi (i juraj, kad je bio manji, naravno). pa potpisujem anemonu pod rednim brojevima od *1, 2, 3, 4 i 6*  :Grin:  

čim se treba negdje ići, ne biraju društvo, odmah nose cipele i jaknu, daju mi pusu i mašu. u većini slučajeva, naročito ako je u tom trenu nekakva zabava u điru, i ja bez problema mogu negdje otići. uvijek će izabrati društvo moje sestre u odnosu na moje društvo.  zbog cice još nije prespavala kod bake, ali svaki put kad smo kod nje plače da bi još ostala i da bi kod nje spavala. jedino što ju baka neće po noći dok cica.   :Grin: 
samo da je gungula i zabava. a u svakodnevici, 1,2,3,4 i 6.    :Grin:

----------


## seni

> Da se bolje izrazim. Normalno mi je da imam malog priljepka, čak što više poželjno, ali ima nekoliko stvari koje me povremeno zasmetaju:
> 1. voljela bih ponekad sama otiči na WC
> 2. voljela bih se ponekad sama otuširati, a da maleni ne čeka nestrpljivo ispred tuš kabine i ne viče mama mama, čisto da provjeri za koliko izlazim. 
> 3. da ne moram dok se tuširam svaki put pričati priču: evo sad se mama umiva, sad mama pere kosu, sad mama pere ruke,noge,...
> 4. voljela bih ponekad pojesti ručak u miru, koncentrirana samo na hranu
> 5. voljela bih ponekad ako otiđem sama u dućan da ne jurim kao na mlazni pogon
> 6. voljela bih da ga ponekad može i tata ravnopravno uspavati
> 7. voljela bih da se ne osjećam jadno svaki puta kad idem raditi i svaki puta ako ga ostavljam s bakom ili tatom na par minuta, da se ne pitam 100 puta da li je odlazak bio nužan
> 8. ....
> ...


ja sam valjda vec puno/previse  :Grin:  godina na forumu, dijete mi je vec vece, a i po svojoj osobenosti nisam talentirana za topike da imas potrebu nesto napisati samo tako u smislu da se pozalis.. ili slicno  :Grin:  
ja odmah krenem na ono tipa: ako je to problem, rijesi ga.
a ako nije, pa onda.... :Wink:  
a naravno pri tom ne mogu da se ne zapitam, da li bi to uopce trebao biti problem   :Grin:  ..itd, itd...
a i nije mi jasno da li mama koja ne moze na wc bez "priljepka" uopce zeli da moze, ili samo zeli cuti da i drugi ne mogu, ili mozda zeli da ne moze, ali bi rado znala da li to i drugi zele ili ne zele... :Laughing:  

pa eto u tom smislu bijase moj komentar.   :Grin:  
ali zaboravite, ako vas na bilo koji nacin smeta.   :Smile:

----------


## Anci

seni, ajmo to pogledati s praktične strane   :Smile:  

Nije mi se nikad dogodilo da se svaki dan ne otuširam ili ne odem na wc i čekam muža da primi dijete   :Grin:  
Išla sam i vodila sa sobom dijete u kupaonu.

Ne hodam okolo raščupane kose, redovito idem frizeru. To što kažem da dijete zamnom plače ne znači da ne idem uopće pa da izigravam žrtvu i majku patnicu. Daleko sam od toga.
Ali, ona plače. 

I ne gledam to kao "žalim se na dijete". Ovdje valjda razmjenjujemo iskustva, pogleda itd.

----------


## yaya

> I ne gledam to kao "žalim se na dijete". Ovdje valjda razmjenjujemo iskustva, pogleda itd.


Apsolutno, iako ja ne vidim ništa loše da se kojiput baš onako pošteno i požalim, meni to dođe ko apaurin ...

----------


## seni

sve ok.  :Kiss:

----------


## Anci

:Smile:

----------


## vertex

Moja me djeca po kući prate u stopu. Andrija više ne baš toliko, pogotovo ako se nečim bavi, i Damjan se ponekad zaboravi, ali u principu je uvijek oko mene. To mi zna ići na živce recimo kad se spremamo za vani. Ja se muvam lijevo-desno, kupim sto sitnica, a oni mi se samo sapliću u noge. S oba sam imala isti dijalog, u razmaku od jedno četiri godine. Ja, iznervirano: Dobro zašto me stalno pratiš?  Dijete, uz zbunjeni pogled ogromnih očiju: Ali mama, zato šta te toliko volim.   :Smile: 
Nekad me smeta tolika povezanost, ali znam točno zašto. Zato što su puno vezaniji za mene nego za tatu, i zato što to nije slučajno tako. Dobra vijest je da se stvari mijenjaju, i to suštinski.

----------


## vertex

Ja zaboravila da ne pišem imena djece  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## seni

samo da pozdravim vertex.   :Smile:

----------


## Joe

> Ja zaboravila da ne pišem imena djece


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

javi se moderatorici i adminici da ti izbrišu  :Kiss:

----------


## Anci

vertex   :Laughing:  
Ja sam im dala druga imena   :Grin:  

Uvijek mi je teško čitati te inicijale pa im dam neko ime   :Grin:  

Sad si me zeznula skroz...

----------


## vertex

Anci, reci koja su, pa ću pisat moderatorici da stavi ta   :Grin:  .

Ma neka stoje. Ionako već odavno nisam anonimna.

----------


## Anci

Ante i Duje.   :Grin:

----------


## meda

dorian jako pokazuje svoju vezanost za mene, i za tatu. al mene vise gnjavi  :Grin:  

al isto tako moze bez mene, i jucer sam dva puta isla van, oko podne i navecer s mm-om van, i oba puta me je mirno ispratio, u podne je dvadeset puta rekao pa, pa, prije nego sam izisla (u stilu pa ti si jos tu?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  )

nekad mi nema ni vremena reci bok kad odlazim, ili ide van s mm-om. 

al moram paziti da ne odlazim prije spavanja ili neposredno nakon budenja, tada on obavlja svoj ritual visekratnog cicanja i tu zna biti frke ako bas moram negdje stici na vrijeme, a on se taman probudio (tu ulazi i prije pola sata)

kad smo doma je mali proljepak, on ne trazi da ga nosim, al stalno bi se igrao sa mnom ili bi cicao. na wc me u zadnje vrijeme pusti i samu. imali smo i oko toga kriza, al pustilo ga je. nije meni problem njega vodit na wc, nego on bi nesto drugo radio i vice i place da neka idem van  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## slava

*Anemona* u potpunosti te razumijem, i sama sam si često postavila hrpu takvih pitanja, hrpu banalnih svakodnevnih stvari poželjela obaviti sama i na miru. I još uvijek to često poželim, ali si uvijek ponavljam da će to jako brzo proći i da će mi takva bliskost ponekad sigurno nedostajati.

----------


## nenaa

On topic, moja bebica je oduševljena kad smo zajedno i kad odem u drugu prostoriju samo uzeti nešto to je plač slomljenog srca.

----------


## igralište

:Saint:  Moj je mali priljepak već gotovo 4 godine.Prilično je vezana za mene, ali ne smatram to ničim neuobičajenim ili zabrinjavajućim. Sve je to rezultat prilika u kojima živimo: suprug radi, a ona i ja smo gotovo cijeli dan zajedno, tako da činjenica da je vezana za mene više nego za tatu nikako ne znači da mene više voli, nego da je navikla da ja provodim više vremena s njom. Do 26 mjeseci ,koliko je sisala, povezanost i "ovisnost" je bila veća i obostrana, a kako raste pokušavamo to smanjivati.Činjenica da je jako vezana za mamu sada, ništa loše ne govori o njoj u budućnosti.Dapače, suprotno nekim predrasudama, takva su djaca sigurnija u sebe.

----------


## (maša)

MIha je dosta vezan za sve ukućane...igrat će se sam al netko mora sjedit tamo gdje on kaže i povremeno mu potvrdit nešto ili reć bravo i sl....tješi se kod svih, ovisi tko prvi dođe do njega...trenutno bi rekla da mu je naj naj deda...njemu se toliko veseli i priča o njemu kao o nikome od nas..
meni je to normalno...mali je...normalno mi je i da mi gleda u tanjur dok jedem i čeka da sve pojedem da se možemo ić igrat i kad skoro iščupa kvaku na kupaonici ako se zaključam ...

ja mu svaki put strpljivo (ma koliko to nekad teško bilo) objasnim da mama sad mora pojest ili da kad nešto napravim da ćemo ići kod bake i dede ili van (a on u međuvremenu još milijardu puta ponovi isto pitanje ja isti odgovor)....želim da zna da sam uvijek tu za njega, da ga slušam, čujem.... :Smile:

----------


## Lora163

pa kod nas je tata zakon jer on sve dozvoli i izvodi najveće vratolomije
ali kad zagusti uvijek se prvo sjete mame

----------


## Loryblue

imam i ja priljepka, i to od 4 i pol godine, ali osjećam kako "ljepilo" polako popušta.
ne da je priljepak nego je to moja sjena.
ali što ide starija sve više može i bez mene, posebno ako su Pokemoni na tv-u  :Grin:  
meni je bilo prestrašno što je do 4. godine nisam mogla nikome ostavit ili je ostavit toliko dugo koliko mi triba za otuširat se. mama je morala stalno bit u vidnom polju. iznimka je vrtić.
ja sam dugo "krivila" sebe jer je od malena nisam naučila da će bit sigurna i ako je netko drugi malo pričuva.
s drugim ditetom ću nastojat bit pametnija.  :Grin:  
stvarno sam se zaželila ostavit dite mojoj mami i izać bezbrižno na višesatnu kavicu.

----------


## Tiwi

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja te razumijem u potpunosti i uopće ne kužim mame koje ne kuže što si htjela reći. Mora da im djeca nisu previše vezana za njih  
> Ti  tražiš da ti budu ispunjene nekakve osnovne ljudske potrebe.
> 
> 
> Ja sam godinama sanjala kako jedem toplu juhu  :/ 
> Nekoliko puta sam srezala obrvu do pola jer me taman kad sam krenula skratit obrvetine uletila Sonja urlajući MAAAAAAAAAMAAAAAAAAA 
> ...


Ma zapravo je stvar u trigeru   :Wink:   Dakle, što je to što nekog od nas nervira manje ili više nego one druge. 

Meni je malo bed kad hoće ić s nekim drugim na wc (bakom ili tetom) . Tuširam se kad spavaju a ako moram prije onda nek sjede u kupaoni kaj sad, nije mi bed. Patriku sam dozvolila da si uzme gela za tuširanje na rukicu i da mi "pere koljeno"   :Laughing:   ali nakon toga je izgubio toliki interes za moje tuširanje. Kad je kupanje u pitanju znao je ponekad žicati da se i on kupa. Ali rijetko, voli i on svoju komociju. 

Meni je triger recimo kad moram s njima na spavanje   :Grin:   uh, kako mi se neda. Ja sam nemiran tip, nemam živaca ležati u krevetu do preksutra a ne mogu ni spavati uvijek nego onda kad mi se baš baš spava. Srećom pa sam ih nekako uspjela uloviti u tajming kad su dovoljno umorni da brzo i lijepo zaspu a da nisu "overload" (to je znalo biti s Patrikom kad bi ostao budan nakon 21 pa bi to trajalo i do ponoći, pa teško zaspi jer je premoren a noću svašta sanja i budi se često).

Al da mi vidite misli kad ležim s njima, oni lagano tonu u san, već i dišu onako jednakomjerno ali ne smijem otići jer se inače odmah bude - ležim kao mumija, ravno ko fosna a misli trče  :Smile:  I kad se uspijem izvući super, a nekad i ne, nego zaspim s njima..

----------


## Svimbalo

:Laughing:  Tiwi na ovu fosnu sam otkinula
Dugo već nisam čula taj izraz   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> Al da mi vidite misli kad ležim s njima, oni lagano tonu u san, već i dišu onako jednakomjerno ali ne smijem otići jer se inače odmah bude - ležim kao mumija, ravno ko fosna a misli trče Smile I kad se uspijem izvući super, a nekad i ne, nego zaspim s njima..


  :Grin:   ovako je i kod mene.
i tad se obicno sjetim koga nisam nazvala, kome na poruku odgovorila, riplajala na mail.....sve ono "undone" stvari tokom dana. mozak mi radi 101 na sat.

od ove godine ide s tatom spavati, ja uletim tu  tamo i mogu reci da mi fali  :Sad:

----------


## Anci

> Al da mi vidite misli kad ležim s njima, oni lagano tonu u san, već i dišu onako jednakomjerno ali ne smijem otići jer se inače odmah bude - ležim kao mumija, ravno ko fosna a misli trče Smile I kad se uspijem izvući super, a nekad i ne, nego zaspim s njima..
> 			
> 		
> 
>    ovako je i kod mene.
> i tad se obicno sjetim koga nisam nazvala, kome na poruku odgovorila, riplajala na mail.....sve ono "undone" stvari tokom dana. mozak mi radi 101 na sat.
> 
> od ove godine ide s tatom spavati, ja uletim tu  tamo i mogu reci da mi fali


A meni je ovo najdraži dio dana.
Svoje cure ne vidim tokom dana, navečer kad legnemo, one se umire pa mi malo pričaju što se dogodilo u vrtiću, tko je što rekao. Malo se pomazimo, stisnemo i zaspemo.

E, onda se ja probudim u 22:30, raščupana, nekad i gladna   :Grin:   pa ne mogu zaspat do 1.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Al da mi vidite misli kad ležim s njima, oni lagano tonu u san, već i dišu onako jednakomjerno ali ne smijem otići jer se inače odmah bude - ležim kao mumija, ravno ko fosna a misli trče Smile I kad se uspijem izvući super, a nekad i ne, nego zaspim s njima..
> ...


da, nas dvije smo male rutinu da kad legnemo, gasimo svijetlo i tonemo u san. nema price. palac je u ustima i to je to. i jedino u cemo uzivam je njen miris, ritam disanja (pa se zivciram kako joj je zastopan nos), ritam sisanja palca (pa se pitam oce li ostat sta na kostic mesa lol), njena toplina....jedino sta od nje cujem je gdje da tocno stavim ruku i da se okrenem na trbuh ili ledja. po novome i da li da zabijem svoju glavu u njenu kosu  :Heart:

----------


## Anci

hahaha
mala je   :Heart:

----------


## abonjeko

> Anemona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da se bolje izrazim. Normalno mi je da imam malog priljepka, čak što više poželjno, ali ima nekoliko stvari koje me povremeno zasmetaju:
> 1. voljela bih ponekad sama otiči na WC
> 2. voljela bih se ponekad sama otuširati, a da maleni ne čeka nestrpljivo ispred tuš kabine i ne viče mama mama, čisto da provjeri za koliko izlazim. 
> 3. da ne moram dok se tuširam svaki put pričati priču: evo sad se mama umiva, sad mama pere kosu, sad mama pere ruke,noge,...
> 4. voljela bih ponekad pojesti ručak u miru, koncentrirana samo na hranu
> 5. voljela bih ponekad ako otiđem sama u dućan da ne jurim kao na mlazni pogon
> ...


Ja sam drama queen i jako "plačem" partneru kada dođe kući...neprestano mu govorim kako mi je s Nilom jako, jako, jako teško...jučer mu se nepovratno digla kosa na glavi od mojega "(m)jaukanja"...pa mi je rekao kako očto ja želim biti žrtva svog djeteta...ona me često okreće i ja joj često to dozvoljavam...jučer smo jednostavno ignorirali njezina maltretiranja...te stavi na tutu, te digni i tako jedno milijon puta, te daj vode, pa neće vode, te daj čaja, pa neće čaja, te daj vode, pa neče iz čaše nego iz one kupovne boce  :Mad:  ...e, to tako više ne ide...jednostavno se neke stvari trebaju "lomiti" u korijenu...Tati nije takva jer zna da sam ja "mekušac" kada je ona u pitanju pa mi se objesi o majicu i tako 24/7...jučer sam sama otišla u kupaonicu, polako oprala kosu, popiškila se...ona je cijelo to vrijeme urlala ispred vrata (a tata joj u susjednoj sobi)...nakon sat vremena plača...sve je bilo u redu...smijala se...neprestano sam se pitala je li ignoriranje u redu, je li to što radim u redu, ali nema druge...pa ljudi moji...ja jesam za suvremeni odgoj, ali u odnosu na onaj tradicionalni, mislim da je ovaj novi način rada s djecom potpuno pao na ispitu...ja sam negdje među prvom generacijom tog suvremenog odgoja i vidim da se djeca ne znaju čeličiti (i u 30.-ima se drće za mamine skute, pa i ja sam cijela cmoljava jer mi nikada nitko nije dao da plačem kao dijete)...dajte samo zamislite da su djeca tako cmoljila prije jedno cca.40-50 godina...pa starješina kuće to ne bi tolerirao...prije su majke imale čvršći odgoj i djeca nisu danas tako "vezana", tako izgubljena i razmažena...pogledajte samo što se događa s današnjom mladeži...a sve zbog forsiranja velikog "prijeteljskog" odnosa između roditelja i djece...mislim da je tradicionalniji odgoj, ma koliko grub on bio i koliko god se ja s njim ne slagala, bio učinkovitiji od današnjeg modernog odgoja koji traži nepresatno objašnjavaje, neprestanu suradnju...pitam vas...jesu li ljudi prije imali vremena za takvo što...i što tim ljudima nedostaje...??? :? Puno bolje se snalaze nego današnja djeca... :/

----------


## Peterlin

I ja sam se na vlastitoj koži i s vlastitom djecom osvjedočila da oni TREBAJU malo (malooo!) zdravog zanemarivanja! I kad sam to osvijestila, uskoro je bilo bolje i meni i njima!

----------


## Anemona

*abonjeko* je napisala:



> ...Tati nije takva jer zna da sam ja "mekušac" kada je ona u pitanju pa mi se objesi o majicu i tako 24/7...jučer sam sama otišla u kupaonicu, polako oprala kosu, popiškila se...*ona je cijelo to vrijeme urlala ispred vrata (a tata joj u susjednoj sobi)...nakon sat vremena plača...sve je bilo u redu...smijala se...*neprestano sam se pitala je li ignoriranje u redu, je li to što radim u redu, ali nema druge...


Meni ignoriranje nije u redu, jer ne želim niti da mene netko ignorira, nije mi u redu sat vremena plača,.. Ja u toj situaciji, dok mi dijete urla sat vremena pred vratima, nikako ne bih "mirno oprala kosu, popišala se,... ", to si uopće ne mogu zamisliti.
Ne smatram da sam ja žrtva svog djeteta, nego da dijete još ne razumije zašto sad mama treba prati kosu, piškiti u miru, ručati,..., a da ono (dijete) nije u centru pažnje. 
*abonjeko* je napisala:
...


> dajte samo zamislite da su djeca tako cmoljila prije jedno cca.40-50 godina...pa starješina kuće to ne bi tolerirao...prije su majke imale čvršći odgoj i djeca nisu danas tako "vezana", tako izgubljena i razmažena...pogledajte samo što se događa s današnjom mladeži...a sve zbog forsiranja velikog "prijeteljskog" odnosa između roditelja i djece...mislim da je tradicionalniji odgoj, ma koliko grub on bio i koliko god se ja s njim ne slagala, bio učinkovitiji od današnjeg modernog odgoja koji traži nepresatno objašnjavaje, neprestanu suradnju...pitam vas...jesu li ljudi prije imali vremena za takvo što...i što tim ljudima nedostaje...???  Puno bolje se snalaze nego današnja djeca...


I ja se ponekad pitam da li možda na neki način "štetim" svojem djetetu što sam mu stalno "na raspolaganju", ali doboku u srcu znam da nije tako.
A ovaj dio da su djeca s grubljim odgojem snalažljivija nego naši "mekušci", dio je možda i istina, ali ja si to tumačim drugačije.
MM je imao "grublji odgoj", da ne ulazim u detalje, kod njega vidim da je ispao super samostalan, ali iz razloga što nije imao povjerenje u roditelje da će mu negdje uskočiti, pružiti ruku,... (kad realno svaki drugi roditelj bi), pa se oslonio na sebe i pičio samostalno. Iz pozicije djeteta kojeg su roditelji držali kao kap vode na dlanu i vjerojatno bili i prezaštitnički nastrojeni, meni je to tužno, pretužno, i ne želim da se moje dijete ikada mora prisilno osamostaliti iz takvih razloga.

----------


## Anemona

*Peterlin* je napisala:



> I ja sam se na vlastitoj koži i s vlastitom djecom osvjedočila da oni TREBAJU malo (malooo!) zdravog zanemarivanja! I kad sam to osvijestila, uskoro je bilo bolje i meni i njima!


S ovim se slažem, samo se vjerojatno ta količina "zdravog zanemarivanja" razlikuje od čovjeka do čovjeka, a i dob djeteta čini veliku razliku.
Što si npr. Peterlin mislila pod "zdravim zanemarivanjem"?

----------


## Peterlin

> *Peterlin* je napisala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I ja sam se na vlastitoj koži i s vlastitom djecom osvjedočila da oni TREBAJU malo (malooo!) zdravog zanemarivanja! I kad sam to osvijestila, uskoro je bilo bolje i meni i njima!
> 			
> 		
> ...


Tu rečenicu o "malo zdravog zanemarivanja" našla sam ovdje, na forumu i jako mi se dopala.

Ovako - pod MALO zdravog zanemarivanja smatram (u dobi od 2 godine tj. fazi "priljepak):
- zatvaranje vrata od zahoda/kupaonice pred nosom kad je mama unutra (prvi put mi je bilo teško, a onda sam odahnula - dijete je shvatilo da ću IZAĆI i to mu je koristilo...). Ovo se može i treba bez greške napraviti uvijek kad je doma druga odrasla osoba. Ako je samo jedan odrasli doma, isto može, ali paziti da npr. nema ništ na peći i ukloniti slične izvore opasnosti
- s povjerenjem ostaviti dijete drugoj osobi (to treba prakticirati što ranije - korist je dvostruka jer tata/baka/ujo itd. se bolje povezuju s djetetom, a mama je slobodna pol sata otići obaviti ovo i ono ili se samoooo prošetati oko kvarta i pustiti mozak na pašu). Ovo će kasnije biti i odlična priprema za jaslice, da djetetu ne bude šok prvo odvajanje od mame u trenutku kad kreće onamo ili ga treba čuvati netko drugi. Sve s mjerom i polako....
- pod zdravim zanemarivanjem djetetovih potreba smatram i korištenje rečenica "Čekaj malo", "Ne mogu sada..." ili "strpi se malo, da pojedem do kraja" jer dijete NAUČI da će mu se udovoljiti, ali ne odmah nego u nekom vremenskom intervalu. Što je dijete mlađe, taj interval je razumljivo kraći. ALi ako ne počnemo s tim na vrijeme, dijete misli da smo mu 110% svog vremena na raspolaganju i bude šokirano kad nam to postane teret. To radimo za djetetovo I SVOJE dobro, jer ako to ne napravimo, prolupat ćemo u najnezgodnijem trenutku i zaurlati ili još i gore... a to je onda problem.

- zamislite samo kad 9-godišnjak otkrije da mu roditelji nisu bijelo robllje nego od njega zatraže da, npr. spremi svoj krevet ili  "naprasno" prestanu spremati stvari za njim... POBUNAAA! A taj trenutak dolazi (dok je dijete jako malo, to nam izgleda daleko, ali vidi moj potpis - moji su ipak u dobi kad se od njih nešto očekuje...). Srećom, nekako smo ih uspjeli taman dovoljno zanemariti da shvate kako u kući nekakve potrebe imaju i roditelji, a ne samo djeca. A sretni smo i zadovoljni dugoročno samo ako jedni drugima ne gazimo po prstima. Ja mislim da je onda bolje dijete MALO POMALO dok je još maleno i to prihvaća privikavati na to da i drugi imaju potrebe, da nisu djeca uvijek prva na redu, iako su uvijek na prvom mjestu. 

Nadam se da nisam jako iskomplicirala....

----------


## abonjeko

> Ovako - pod MALO zdravog zanemarivanja smatram (u dobi od 2 godine tj. fazi "priljepak):
> - zatvaranje vrata od zahoda/kupaonice pred nosom kad je mama unutra (prvi put mi je bilo teško, a onda sam odahnula - dijete je shvatilo da ću IZAĆI i to mu je koristilo...). Ovo se može i treba bez greške napraviti uvijek kad je doma druga odrasla osoba. Ako je samo jedan odrasli doma, isto može, ali paziti da npr. nema ništ na peći i ukloniti slične izvore opasnosti
> - s povjerenjem ostaviti dijete drugoj osobi (to treba prakticirati što ranije - korist je dvostruka jer tata/baka/ujo itd. se bolje povezuju s djetetom, a mama je slobodna pol sata otići obaviti ovo i ono ili se samoooo prošetati oko kvarta i pustiti mozak na pašu). Ovo će kasnije biti i odlična priprema za jaslice, da djetetu ne bude šok prvo odvajanje od mame u trenutku kad kreće onamo ili ga treba čuvati netko drugi. Sve s mjerom i polako....
> - pod zdravim zanemarivanjem djetetovih potreba smatram i korištenje rečenica "Čekaj malo", "Ne mogu sada..." ili "strpi se malo, da pojedem do kraja" jer dijete NAUČI da će mu se udovoljiti, ali ne odmah nego u nekom vremenskom intervalu. Što je dijete mlađe, taj interval je razumljivo kraći. ALi ako ne počnemo s tim na vrijeme, dijete misli da smo mu 110% svog vremena na raspolaganju i bude šokirano kad nam to postane teret. To radimo za djetetovo I SVOJE dobro, jer ako to ne napravimo, prolupat ćemo u najnezgodnijem trenutku i zaurlati ili još i gore... a to je onda problem...


APSOLUTNO se slažem...jučer je moje odmjereno "zdravo zanemarivanje" bilo nužno...pukla sam...vikala sam da me kastriraju istog momenta..umorna..pomalo bolesna ne dozvoljavam da me cijedi jer je to njoj fora u datom momentu...tata joj je bio u susjednoj sobi..i nisam mirno oprala kosu..srce me je bolilo, ali partner mi je izričito zabranio da joj se približavam jer više nije mogao niti slušati niti gledati što mi radi (i bio je potpuno u pravu..on joj se neda zezati :/ )...
*Anemona*, slažem se također s tobom...protivnik sam ignoriranja, ali ono jučer je bilo nužno...kada je vidjela da joj se nedamo natezati...mirno se skinula, sjela sama na tutu, prestala plakati i nastavila mirnu večer...sada je vrijeme za "lomljenje"...neku večer ju je moj partner (njezin tata) želio nahraniti jer sam ja imala masu za učiti i ona njemu to nije dozvolila..."mama će" - vikala je...ma tko joj u tom trenutku ne bi sve na svijetu dao, sve ostavio i usprkos ne znam kakvom umoru - nahranio je...ali, od sada vrtim drugu priču...ona je meni zaista poslušna, ali je veliki tvrdoglavac..ipak, na krive se namjerila... :/ ...ne podržavam batine, niti zatvaranja u sobu ili sl. ali ponekada je nužno pokazati zube i jasno dati do znanja tko je ovdje roditelj i tko postavlja granice, a što joj prije to pokažem, s vremenom će lakše prihvaćati određeni obrazac ponašanja...također, mislim da bake uništavaju djecu...ja sam odgajana od strane baka i svi su trčali oko mene...nitko mi nikada nije dozvolio da plačem...ne kaže se uzalud: "sto baba - kilavo dijete"...Nilina baka to isto njoj čini, ali ja se više ne dam...znala bi me po sto puta dnevno maltretirati s  rtićima...ja taman stavim jedan - ona hoće drugi, ja stavim drugi - ona hoće treći...e, brale, ne ide...

----------


## Svimbalo

*Peterlin*, ti si mi uzor!
Tvoj post ću si isprintati i staviti na frižider - tamo ću ga najčešće i vidjeti   :Grin:  
*abonjeko*, ne daj se   :Love:

----------


## abonjeko

Eh, da..to s crtićima...ne dam joj da gleda svaki dan...da svaki dan gleda u TV prolupala bi do desete....

Ujutro oštro protestira...ne da mira, nema kod nas opuštenog jutra radi crtana...kažem joj da plače koliko god hoće, ali danas se TV ne glada i kraj priče...istina je da je nakon duuuuugog i zamornog cmoljenja više zaista ne mogu slušati i dođe mi da se bacim s balkona istog momenta, ali na kraju shvati...ako sam ja dovoljno dosljedna vidi da sam orah koji probiti ne može pa se prešalta na drugu zanimaciju...teško je to s djecom jer odobravajući njihove hirove često mislimo kako spašavamo sami sebe, ali dugoročno gledamo stvaramo od djece "invalide"...znam masu mama koje tako čine pa im djeca ostanu doma cijeli svoj vijek jer im je kod mame najbolje...Trpim njezino cmoljenje (iako je ne mogu slušati, iako mi bude žao, iako njezine suze ne mogu gledati) isključivo za njezino dobro...to je ono što majkama pada najteže...

----------


## Anemona

Peterlin slažem se s tobom, to se nekako i moji okviri "zdravog zanemarivanja", jedino ne prakticiram ovo s zatvaranjem vrata od kupaone. 
A ovo s ostavljanjem djeteta s povjerenjem drugima, ma radimo to mi več jako dugo. Uvijek je rado ostao s bakom, tatom, na sat dva, ali nakon što sam počela raditi, kad je shvatio da je to svaki dan, više nije baš oduševljen.   :Razz:  A i ja imam problem sama sa sobom, jer ga ne volim ostavljati niti 20 minuta s nekim nakon posla ili za vikend, jer smatram da nam oduzimam dragocjeno vrijeme. I onda se vrtimo u krug. Realno ipak ponekad iskrsne nešto što recimo moram sama, npr. šišanje, ne želim da je u salonu punom smrada od boje.

----------


## flower

ja ju nikad nisam ostavljala a da za to nisam imala razlog, uvijek bi odvagnula situaciju iz njenog kuta i ako bi situacija bila takva da je vise + da ide samnom isla bi, ako ne "ostavila" bi je s mm-om. mada ja mm-a nikad nisam shvatila kao osobu kojoj ostavljam dijete, ona je njegova koliko i moja i to je ta podjeljena briga.

----------


## daisy may

meni je jednostavno prestrašna takva ovisnost djeteta o mami da ona nemože na miru ni do wc-a!!!!
ili ne odvojit se od djeteta ni na sekundu do vremena kad  kreće u vrtić ili jaslice pa bude to tolki šok za dijete da histerično plače do povraćanja, odbija spavati, jesti....

jasno je da je svako dijete najviše vezano za mamu, to je tak jasno ali kaj je previše previše je,

----------


## meda

ja ovo zdravo zanemarivanje zovem postavljanjem svojih granica. to su moje potrebe i ne zelim ih zanemariti. ne znaci da time zanemarujem djecje.

zdravo zanemarivanje bi meni bilo ono pusti ponekad dijte da nesto i samo nauci, na primjer nikad mi nisu bili jasni roditelji koji ne mogu podnijeti da dijete ijednom padne kod prohodavanja, ili nek se nekad maloi sam pomuci oko neke igracke, a ne da ja odmah skacem evo mama ce otvorit, skinut, sto god, pa onda nek se nekad malo i zamaze, nece mu nista biti, itd...

----------


## fegusti

samo bih rekla - uživajte u njihovoj ovisnosti o vama jer će doći vrijeme puberteta  :Grin:  , a onda ćete biti  :Sad:  što više ne vise na vama, što im je mrsko da ih pogladite a kamo li poljubite, pogotovo u javnosti.
svako vrijeme ima svoje prednosti i nedostatke.
ljubite ih dok možete i uživajte u zdravoj međuovisnosti.  :Kiss:

----------


## nenaa

> samo bih rekla - uživajte u njihovoj ovisnosti o vama jer će doći vrijeme puberteta  , a onda ćete biti  što više ne vise na vama, što im je mrsko da ih pogladite a kamo li poljubite, pogotovo u javnosti.
> svako vrijeme ima svoje prednosti i nedostatke.
> ljubite ih dok možete i uživajte u zdravoj međuovisnosti.


Fegusti pitaj moju mamu. 
Uvijek se šali kako djeca trče za roditeljima do puberteta, onda ih pukne adolescencija pa roditelj trči za njima, e onda kad se oporave opet trče djeca za roditeljima. 
I znaš u mojem slučaju je upravu. Ja ima skoro 30 god. i još uvijek "mama...mama...mama" pa je zovem pa ovo pa ono. Pa ako sam bolesna zovem nju, pa ako mi nešto treba zovem nju.
Već sam jednom negdje i rekla da kad nazovem koji dan neki već 10 put ona se javi pa me zeza "Ma šta je, hoćeš sisu?"

----------


## abonjeko

> Fegusti pitaj moju mamu. 
> Uvijek se šali kako djeca trče za roditeljima do puberteta, onda ih pukne adolescencija pa roditelj trči za njima, e onda kad se oporave opet trče djeca za roditeljima. 
> I znaš u mojem slučaju je upravu. Ja ima skoro 30 god. i još uvijek "mama...mama...mama" pa je zovem pa ovo pa ono. Pa ako sam bolesna zovem nju, pa ako mi nešto treba zovem nju.
> Već sam jednom negdje i rekla da kad nazovem koji dan neki već 10 put ona se javi pa me zeza "Ma šta je, hoćeš sisu?"


Zašto to činiš??? Imaš li potrebu biti toliko vezana za svoju mamu??? (samo pitam ne (pr)osuđujem!!!)

----------


## nenaa

> nenaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Fegusti pitaj moju mamu. 
> Uvijek se šali kako djeca trče za roditeljima do puberteta, onda ih pukne adolescencija pa roditelj trči za njima, e onda kad se oporave opet trče djeca za roditeljima. 
> I znaš u mojem slučaju je upravu. Ja ima skoro 30 god. i još uvijek "mama...mama...mama" pa je zovem pa ovo pa ono. Pa ako sam bolesna zovem nju, pa ako mi nešto treba zovem nju.
> Već sam jednom negdje i rekla da kad nazovem koji dan neki već 10 put ona se javi pa me zeza "Ma šta je, hoćeš sisu?"
> 
> 
> Zašto to činiš??? Imaš li potrebu biti toliko vezana za svoju mamu??? (samo pitam ne (pr)osuđujem!!!)


Da imam. Moram je čuti redovito. Netko mora zvati kumu, netko frendicu, netko muža. Ja moram moju mamu. 
Obožavam sa njom piti kave, pričati o svemu, volim sve što dolazi od nje, sviđa mi se način na koji čuva moju L. 
Mama kao najbolja prijateljica. I nadam se da će i moja L. tako razmišljati o meni.

----------


## nenaa

I to naravno dođe sa godinama. U teen fazi mi je dizala živac samim svojim prisustvom, pitanjima. Ne daj bože da je i pomislila pospremiti moju sobu. 
A onda je umrla moja nona (mamina mama) sa kojom je moja mama bila u lošim odnosima (koji su postali loši par godina prije njene smrti), i od tada, vidjevši kolio moja mama pati zato jer su se glupo durile i zato jer su mislile da će živjeti 150 god pa kao imaju vremena...ja si to neću dopustiti. 
Nešto nas možda vreba tu iza zida, ljudi odlaze nekad iznenada, a da se niti ne okrenemo (znam, izgubila sam nekoga, a da se nisam niti pozdravila) i zato ja moram iskoristiti vrijeme. 
Želim puuuuno uspomena na zajedničko vrijeme. Isto mi je i sa tatom, ali mamu sam nekako prvu spomenula. I tatu zvrc...zvrc...ali njega iz više praktičnih razloga. Da mi posudi svoj auto, da na mojem promjeni gume, da mi ga vozi na servis, da mi popravi nešto u stanu...MM je doma 10 dana u mj, zato žicam tatu.

----------


## daisy may

> samo bih rekla - uživajte u njihovoj ovisnosti o vama jer će doći vrijeme puberteta  , a onda ćete biti  što više ne vise na vama, što im je mrsko da ih pogladite a kamo li poljubite, pogotovo u javnosti.
> svako vrijeme ima svoje prednosti i nedostatke.
> ljubite ih dok možete i uživajte u zdravoj međuovisnosti.


pa normalno da djeca odbijaju roditelje u pubertetu kad ih oni u ranom djetinjstvu pokušavaju tolko vezat uz sebe....
treba imati neku granicu do koje ići, netreba dijete ostavljati satima, danima...
al ostavit ga čisto da se vidi kak reagira biti s bakom ili nekim drugim na sat dva mi se čini puno bolje nego da mama ima potrebu stvoriti da dijete bude ovisno o njoj...

----------


## fegusti

> pa normalno da djeca odbijaju roditelje u pubertetu kad ih oni u ranom djetinjstvu pokušavaju tolko vezat uz sebe....


pardonček!
to se događa jer im je u životu potrebno ostvariti i neke druge odnose osim roditeljsko-dječjih.  :Kiss:

----------


## Kavin

G je vezan uz mene totalka, kad bolje razmislim nisu nam niti prerezali pupčanu vrpcu u rodilištu   :Laughing:  

A kako se nosim s tim!?
Pa ovisi jel pms ili je ostatak mjeseca u pitanju  8)

----------


## Smajlić

> meni je jednostavno prestrašna takva ovisnost djeteta o mami da ona nemože na miru ni do wc-a!!!!
> ili ne odvojit se od djeteta ni na sekundu do vremena kad  kreće u vrtić ili jaslice pa bude to tolki šok za dijete da histerično plače do povraćanja, odbija spavati, jesti....
> 
> jasno je da je svako dijete najviše vezano za mamu, to je tak jasno ali kaj je previše previše je,


s time se slažem u potpunosti! znam jedne roditelje koji apsolutno u svemu pretjeruju, malog praktički ne ispuštaju iz vida, planiraju unaprijed što će raditi da ne bi to dovelo do kakve "djetetove traume". A ne razumiju da bi kasnije moglo biti većih problema s takvim djetetom, ako ne prije, onda kada krene u školu.

----------


## daisy may

smajlić - Međimurje, ili?!   :Wink:

----------


## Anemona

*smajlić* je napisala:



> s time se slažem u potpunosti! znam jedne roditelje koji apsolutno u svemu pretjeruju, malog praktički ne ispuštaju iz vida, planiraju unaprijed što će raditi da ne bi to dovelo do kakve "djetetove traume". A ne razumiju da bi kasnije moglo biti većih problema s takvim djetetom, ako ne prije, onda kada krene u školu.


Stvarno, ja bih ih voljela upoznati.   :Kiss:   A možda ih i poznam.   :Razz:

----------


## Smajlić

> smajlić - Međimurje, ili?!


ne, nije Međimurje, zašto?

----------


## Smajlić

> *smajlić* je napisala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				s time se slažem u potpunosti! znam jedne roditelje koji apsolutno u svemu pretjeruju, malog praktički ne ispuštaju iz vida, planiraju unaprijed što će raditi da ne bi to dovelo do kakve "djetetove traume". A ne razumiju da bi kasnije moglo biti većih problema s takvim djetetom, ako ne prije, onda kada krene u školu.
> 			
> 		
> ...


???

----------


## Anemona

Ma ništa, ništa, jako su mi poznati.   :Laughing:

----------


## Smajlić

da se razumijemo...
ne osuđujem nikoga i ne želim se miješati u odgoj nečijeg djeteta, ovdje samo komentiramo i svatko iznosi svoje mišljenje.
Svaki roditelj voli svoje dijete najviše na svijetu, obožava, želi da dijete bude sretno i zadovoljno i da odraste u sretnu i zadovoljnu osobu. Normalno. 
Ali ipak smatram da u svemu postoje određene granice, da dijete ponekad treba pustiti da padne (ne mislim doslovno), da ono i na taj način upozna svijet i svoje mogućnosti, svoje granice. Mi učimo na svojim greškama, djeca isto tako. 
 Moj sin npr. je (trenutno) najviše vezan za tatu. I to jako. Jer mama radi 9 sati dnevno i od toga me ne vidi min. 10 sati. S tatom provodi više vremena, jer tata ima drugačije radno vrijeme. Kad smo doma i tata ide u dućan, sin urla kao lud i plače :"Tata, tataaaaa, ide J......s tobom...." ili "Tataaaa, di si opet".....Strašno, srce mi se lama, tati još više. Ali tata ide ipak u dućan bez njega i dok se vrati sve je normalno. Ili kad ne daj Bože tata radi po noći. Onda je prava pjesma kad se sin probudi, a nema tate da ga utješi. A kaj sad - preživimo i to, tata se ujutro vrati i sve ok.
Kad se tata išao kupat (ili mama dok tata radi), isto nam se događalo da stoji pred tuš kabinom  i čeka da završimo. ili plače. al kaj, nije nam padalo na pamet izlaziti iz tuša jer on plače.  i sam je skužio. sad si donese igračku, igra se u kupaoni ili nas čeka u sobu. Bez ikakve proživljene "traume". 


Najdraža zanimacija mu je igra s vodom. I koliko puta smo rekli "ne, namočit ćeš se." i sto puta se namočio. a kad je skužil da je sav mokar i da ga to smeta, ni to više ne radi. Naravno da mu ne bi dali da se namoči pa da ode van na -5 mokar. 

Moja kćer - druga priča. Ona je jako vezana za mene. S njom smo jako pogriješili jer dok je bila mala stalno smo se s njom igrali. Mislili smo da joj time činimo uslugu, al smo se prevarili. Sad se praktički ne zna sama igrati, zabaviti se (dok se J.zna po sat vremena sam igrati), uvijek joj treba još netko. Inače nemamo nekih većih razlika u njihovom odgoju.
Neopisivo sam ponosna na svoju kćer koja je sa svojih 8 godina vrlo samostalna, odgovorna i savjesna i puna samopouzdanja.  Istina da ju je nekad teško zaustaviti kad počne pričati, ali Bože moj, tek joj je 8 (i tu je na mater).

Joj, na poslu sam i švercam se tu po forumu, malo pišem, malo radim pa se bojim da moj tekst nije izgubio smisao.

Uglavnom,
ja mislim (svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje)da će djetetu kasnije  biti lakše ako će znati da neke stvari može samo odlučiti / pokrenuti /riješiti, ali naravno  uz saznanje da su mama i tata uvijek tu negdje ako ih zatreba.   :Love:

----------


## Anci

> Moja kćer - druga priča. Ona je jako vezana za mene. S njom smo jako pogriješili jer dok je bila mala stalno smo se s njom igrali. Mislili smo da joj time činimo uslugu, al smo se prevarili. Sad se praktički ne zna sama igrati, zabaviti se (dok se J.zna po sat vremena sam igrati), uvijek joj treba još netko. Inače nemamo nekih većih razlika u njihovom odgoju.
> Neopisivo sam ponosna na svoju kćer koja je sa svojih 8 godina vrlo samostalna, odgovorna i savjesna i puna samopouzdanja.  Istina da ju je nekad teško zaustaviti kad počne pričati, ali Bože moj, tek joj je 8 (i tu je na mater).


Ja ne kužim ovaj dio, nekako mi je proturiječno...

Ja recimo ne mislim da si pogriješila što si se posvećivala kćeri kad je ona to tražila. Očito joj je to trebalo. I sama kažeš da je sad već velika, samostalna djevojčica, puna samopouzdanja   :Love:

----------


## Anemona

Anci je napisala:



> smajlić (napisa): 
> 
> Moja kćer - druga priča. Ona je jako vezana za mene. S njom smo jako pogriješili jer dok je bila mala stalno smo se s njom igrali. Mislili smo da joj time činimo uslugu, al smo se prevarili.* Sad se praktički ne zna sama igrati, zabaviti se (dok se J.zna po sat vremena sam igrati), uvijek joj treba još netko.* Inače nemamo nekih većih razlika u njihovom odgoju. 
> Neopisivo sam ponosna na svoju kćer *koja je sa svojih 8 godina vrlo samostalna, odgovorna i savjesna i puna samopouzdanja.* Istina da ju je nekad teško zaustaviti kad počne pričati, ali Bože moj, tek joj je 8 (i tu je na mater). 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja ne kužim ovaj dio, nekako mi je proturiječno...


I meni je to proturiječno (ovo gore podebljano). 
Ja mislim da pažnja dana djetetu u toj najranijoj dobi, a bome i kasnije, nikako ne može negativno utjecati na njegovu samostalnost u budućnosti, samo može pojačati povjerenje prema roditeljima, stvoriti dobre temelje za odnose u budućnosti,... dok s druge strane ignoriranje može ostaviti negativne posljedice.
Naravno umjerenost je ključ svega.

----------


## Smajlić

[quote="Anci"]


> 


Ja ne kužim ovaj dio, nekako mi je proturiječno...

Ja recimo ne mislim da si pogriješila što si se posvećivala kćeri kad je ona to tražila. Očito joj je to trebalo. I sama kažeš da je sad već velika, samostalna djevojčica, puna samopouzdanja   :Love: [/quote

moguće je  da se nisam najsretnije izrazila jer eto vraga, i radim  i čitam i pišem, prebacujem se iz svijeta u svijet.  :Preskace uze:   I onda najčešće nešto ne ispadne dobro.   :Wink:  

Naravno da se svakom djetetu posvetim kada oni to traže, u biti sam im stalno posvećena, da se razumijemo. Ali oni imaju svoju slobodu, i sve je u nekoj normali. Kaj ja znam, ne zanemarujemo svoje potrebe/obveze samo zati jer netko od njih urla i plače i neće da odemo npr. frizeru. 
Hoću reći, nekad klince treba ostaviti i na miru i pustiti ih da sami istraže svijet, da steknu neku vrstu samostalnosti, da ne mogu napraviti niti jedan korak a da nas ne vuku za ruku.

Ovo sa kćerkom jest bio malo bez veze primjer. u biti sam htjela reći da sam ju koji put ostavila da  se sama igra (jer nije ona s 2,3 godine uvijek tražila da se igramo s njom) i ne joj se uvijek pridružila, možda bi se danas mogla lakše sama zaigrati. 
Al dobro, cura ima povelik broj prijatelja s kojima se druži. A to je u svakom slučaju bolje nego da se igra sama.

----------


## Smajlić

> ...


Ja mislim da pažnja dana djetetu u toj najranijoj dobi, a bome i kasnije, nikako ne može negativno utjecati na njegovu samostalnost u budućnosti, samo može pojačati povjerenje prema roditeljima, stvoriti dobre temelje za odnose u budućnosti,... dok s druge strane ignoriranje može ostaviti negativne posljedice.

Slažem se s tvojim riječima u potpunosti. Moja djeca, i jedno i drugo imaju našu potpunu pažnju, to nikad nije bilo upitno i ne trebamo o tome raspravljati.
I NIKADA, NIKADA nismo ignorirali svoju djecu. 

ali mislim da je *Peterlin* ovim svojim riječima puno toga objasnila:I_ ja sam se na vlastitoj koži i s vlastitom djecom osvjedočila da oni TREBAJU malo (malooo!) zdravog zanemarivanja! I kad sam to osvijestila, uskoro je bilo bolje i meni i njima! 
_

*Naravno umjerenost je ključ svega.[/quote]* 
I s tim se slažem. 
I još bi se nadovezala  da vjerujem da svaki roditelj čini najbolje što može i zna za svoje dijete ali ponekad ne znajući da rade u krivom smjeru. Ali to mora svatko za sebe otkriti. 
Ljubav  i povjerenje su  najvažniji i stvaraju, bez obzira na sve, dobre temelje za budućnost.   :Love:

----------


## Anemona

*smajlić* je napisala:



> I još bi se nadovezala da vjerujem da *svaki roditelj* čini najbolje što može i zna za svoje dijete ali ponekad ne znajući da rade u krivom smjeru. Ali to mora svatko za sebe otkriti.


S ovim bih se složila s naglaskom da svaki roditelj griješi i da ono što se nama čini ispravno, ne mora biti drugome ispravno, jer naravno svatko za sebe smatra da je u pravu. (Naravno tu govorim o nijansama u odgoju, ne o zanemarivanju i sl.). 
Isto tako mislim da je nezahvalno davati sud o nečijem odgoju na osnovu toga što su vidjeli roditelja nekoliko puta s djetetom. Ponekad možemo okrenuti uloge i razmisliti, a što taj drugi roditelj misli o našem odgoju,  načinu života, ma bilo čemu, vjerojatno mu se isto ne čini ispravno kako mi radimo, živimo,...
Kao što je i rečeno, svatko mora za sebe otkriti eventualne greške, što znači da ih imam i ja i ti i oni i susjedi i prijatelji i rodbina, u nedogled,...
Uglavnom, sad sam več otišla u filozofiranje, valjda se kuži poanta, odoh malo raditi.  8)

----------


## Svimbalo

> Ljubav  i povjerenje su  najvažniji i stvaraju, bez obzira na sve, dobre temelje za budućnost.


A s ovime se ja apsolutno slažem. To mi je nekako misao vodilja i utjeha kad se pitam postupam li ispravno i kad me uhvati strah "kako ću" -nekako mislim da ako pružam djetetu puno ljubavi i pažnje, da ne mogu baš puno pogriješiti ni u čemu   :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Samo da dodam još i ovo:

Djeca su različita. I mi smo različiti. Njihove potrebe su različite. Ne možemo NIKAKO odgajati dvoje djece (čak ni jednojajčane blizance) na isti način. Jer djeca utječu na nas, a ne samo mi na njih.... 

Moj stariji sin je isto dugo bio vezan za nas (a imao je kao malo dijete problema sa vidom i sluhom, pa me to nije čudilo). Aliiiii upravo su me te njegove poteškoće potakle da ga previše štitim i dugo mi je trebalo da to prestanem činiti. 

S druge strane, moj mlađi sin je drugačiji tip djeteta. Od malih nogu vikao je "pusti", "doleeeee!" i "saaaaam!" i zahtijevao slobodu.

Bogu hvalim dan kad smo odlučili imati drugo dijete. Da je stariji sin ostao sam, ja ne bih imala prilike uravnotežiti pristup ni odgojne metode. Jako su različiti. I to na takav način da je teško reći "s ovim djetetom mi je lakše". Stariji je dugo bio cvilidreta (i još se zalomi) a mlađi mrgud (i još se zalomi, često   :Grin:  ).

Stariji je relativno lako odgojivo dijete i s njim se sve moglo dogovoriti. To nam je spasilo glavu kad je trebalo odraditi duge godine različitih terapija, ali to je odavno iza nas. Ne znam kako bih s mlađim, koji je od malih nogu puno više inzistirao da bude po njegovom i za kojega smo morali naučiti potpuno drugačiji pristup.

Danas su oba prilično samostalni, stariji je odgovorniji a mlađi spretniji... Vezani su jedan za drugoga i podupiru se, ali to ih ne sprečava da se i posvađaju... 

JA sam morala osvijestiti da djeci ne činim uslugu ako im (recimo) pomažem oblačiti čarape u dobi kad to trebaju činiti sami. Ne činim im uslugu ako im dajem gledati crtiće koliko bi oni htjeli. Ne činim im uslugu ako skačem na svaki njihov mig... (to mi je bilo najteže, ali ONI su me naučili da tako treba) jer za njih je dobro da nauče čekati svoj red, da nauče da nisu uvijek prvi. 

I sama se ponekad pitam da li radimo greške.... NARAVNO da ih radimo. Srećom, muž i ja jedan drugome služimo kao ogledalo i korigiramo se međusobno. 

A ako dajemo najbolje od sebe mala je vjerojatnost da ćemo nešto drastično zaribati u odgoju. 

Kad su moja djeca bila mala, puno sam ih nosila... Moja mama je imala primjedbe, ali svekrva je to lukavije riješila i rekla - nećeš ih nositi do škole, jednostavno ćeš s tim prestati kad budu preveliki i preteški. A tako je sa većinom stvari. Nosimo (se s odgojnim metodama) dok možemo. A DJECA nam pokažu na različite načine kad nešto treba mijenjati. To je život. Brzo rastu... zašto ne bi svi skupa uživali u ovom dragocjenom vremenu njihovog djetinjstva? A ako nam je nešto teško i naporno, treba preispitati da li se štogod može promijeniti na bolje, pa to i učiniti.

----------


## Smajlić

sve si rekla.   :Love:

----------


## Anemona

*Peterlin*, krasno si to napisala. Slažem se. 
Itekako se slažem da su djeca različita, da imaju različite potrebe i da se treba voditi tim njihovim potrebama. Npr. moj maleni ima potrebu da ga nosim kad se probudi (ja dođem s posla, nismo se duže vrijeme vidjeli) i onda je ponekad cendraviji, i onda ga ja nosim, mazimo se,... uglavnom, vidim da mu jako treba tih sat vremena nekakve sigurnosti da sam tu, te čvrste povezanosti,... Ako je lijepo vrijeme, onda idemo odmah i van, ali isto ako je to u tih sat vremena onda ga lijepo po vani nosim i uskoro se odljepi i počne istraživati, juriti,... Vjerujem ako nas netko gleda u tih sat vremena kako ga nanašam, vjerojatno misle da sam luda. Toliko o nepristranom sudu.   :Laughing:

----------


## Anemona

Poslala sam, a htjela sam još nešto napisati. Mislim da je i dosta velika razlika između prvog i drugog djeteta. Barem kako vidim kod svojih bližnjih. Ipak je onda u dosta slučajeva maleni koncentriran (barem djelomično) na večeg, a ne samo na roditelje.

----------


## fegusti

slušala sam jednom radio emisiju u kojoj se govorilo o tome kako najstarija djeca imaju razvijeniju tzv. akademsku inteligenciju, a mlađa djeca socijalnu jer su ušla u obitelj u kojoj već postoji dijete kojemu se posvećuje pažnja i pruža ljubav pa se to mlađe dijete "bori" za svoje mjesto u obitelji istražujući načine kako se što bolje uklopiti u već stvorenu zajednicu.
iz iskustva znam da to baš nije pravilo ali bilo mi je zanimljivo kao razmišljanje.

----------


## Smajlić

> Mislim da je i dosta velika razlika između prvog i drugog djeteta. Barem kako vidim kod svojih bližnjih. Ipak je onda u dosta slučajeva maleni koncentriran (barem djelomično) na večeg, a ne samo na roditelje.


može biti, ali i ne mora. Pogotovo kad je velika razlika  u godinama (barem je kod nas  tako). 
U biti, sve je relativno. Mogli bi ovu temu razvući do besvijesti i diskutirati, ali mislim da zaista nema potrebe. Manje - više smo svi svoje rekli, a opet se većina nas slaže u tome da svatko odgaja i i brine o svom djetetu na najbolji mogući način i da je svima nama želja odgojiti djecu da budu sretne i zadovoljne osobe. 
Važno je znati da nitko nije savršen roditelj, ali smo savršeni svojoj djeci, jer nam oni to stalno daju do znanja, a to je najvažnije od svega.

 :Heart:

----------


## lavko

Iskopala sam ovu temu, sad sve rješavam po spisku...

Znači, ja sam od ovih mama - svih koje su na temi pisale na koju je dijete fokusirano skoro stalno. I OK, sve je to tu negdje, još su mali i ne puštaju mamu iz vida.
Mene to ne brine dok smo doma jer je ona doma i vesela i brbljava i sve je u redu.

Mene brine što je ona nakačena na mene dok smo u društvu i to non stop. Zapravo, brine me njeno ponašanje s vršnjacima. Ne vidim da ima želju za interakcijom, a ponekada kada dođem u vrtić po nju, nađem je kako stoji sama i cucla prst i gnječi krpicu tješilicu, a ostali se igraju. Prilagodbu je malo teže podnijela, prilagodila se oko Božića ali i dalje svako jutro ima monolog u stilu "mama ja bih s tobom ostala, mama ja sam usamljena, mama ja ću se odselit iz vrtića, itd."
I ja je ostavim dok ona tako cendra.

Kada pitam tete, kažu da se sada oslobodila više, ali nije to puno. U parku, bojažljivo prilazi djeci, ili se čak makne da djeca prođu pa onda sama ide na tobogan ili slično. Kao da ju je strah djece.

Sad čitam o onoj "nesigurnoj privrženosti" i nekako si mislim da je to to...da joj nisam usadila dovoljno sigurnosti do sada i nema povjerenja u druge. Ja sam introvert sama, ali sam kroz život naučila socijalizaciju. Ali ne želim da ona bud etakva.

Ima li tko sličan slučaj?

Sutra idem na razgovor s tetama u vrtić da vidim kako se stvarno ponaša kroz cijelidan, ali mene to muči.

----------


## Peterlin

> Iskopala sam ovu temu, sad sve rješavam po spisku...
> 
> Znači, ja sam od ovih mama - svih koje su na temi pisale na koju je dijete fokusirano skoro stalno. I OK, sve je to tu negdje, još su mali i ne puštaju mamu iz vida.
> Mene to ne brine dok smo doma jer je ona doma i vesela i brbljava i sve je u redu.
> 
> Mene brine što je ona nakačena na mene dok smo u društvu i to non stop. Zapravo, brine me njeno ponašanje s vršnjacima. Ne vidim da ima želju za interakcijom, a ponekada kada dođem u vrtić po nju, nađem je kako stoji sama i cucla prst i gnječi krpicu tješilicu, a ostali se igraju. Prilagodbu je malo teže podnijela, prilagodila se oko Božića ali i dalje svako jutro ima monolog u stilu "mama ja bih s tobom ostala, mama ja sam usamljena, mama ja ću se odselit iz vrtića, itd."
> I ja je ostavim dok ona tako cendra.
> 
> Kada pitam tete, kažu da se sada oslobodila više, ali nije to puno. U parku, bojažljivo prilazi djeci, ili se čak makne da djeca prođu pa onda sama ide na tobogan ili slično. Kao da ju je strah djece.
> ...


lavko, to je sve u redu... Tek nakon treće godine će se odlijepiti. Do tada - djeca se igraju u grupi, ali se ne igraju ZAJEDNO nego svatko sa svojim igračkama, a interakcije se svode na otimačinu. Roditelj je u takvoj situaciji pivot točka, poznati teren pa nije čudo da nam se uglavnom vraćaju... Dok su moji bili mali, sjećam se da u igraonici u Turbolimaču nisu dozvoljavali roditeljima ostavljati djecu mlađu od 3 godine bez nadzora poznate osobe (roditelja ili nekoga tko je baš s njima) iz tog istog razloga. 

Dobro si primijetila da se tvoja curica boji djece i to je vjerojatno točno, ali je to dio urednog razvoja. Ona mora steći sigurnost UZ TEBE, odnosno uz poznatu odraslu osobu (na igralištu i slično) a tek kad to postigne, krenut će sama... Netko nakon treće godine (moj mlađi sin) a netko nakon četvrte i kasnije (moj stariji sin, koji je i danas jako vezan za svog tatu i mene, dok je mlađi "cigansko dijete" koje se dobro osjeća i ako nema nikog poznatog, nego dapače, treba komad vremena u danu koji će provesti sam sa sobom).

----------


## tangerina

> Ima li tko sličan slučaj?



o da, imam svoja dva takva, a znam ih još koji spadaju u opis
Moji su oboje bili takav tip, kao bebe nisu ih nepoznati smjeli ni pogledat, a kamoli dodirnut, ova mala se sramila i babe i dide ako ih ne bi vidila cijela dva dana
Moja mala je ko tvoja otprilike, isto se u vrtiću vrlo rijetko igra s drugom djecom, boji ih se (iako je sad dosta bolje nego u početku), uglavnom je na tete fokusirana. Ali s njom je još pjesma, ona je u vrtiću tiha i povučena, ali zadovoljna. A stariji je proplakao skoro cijelu tu prvu godinu, a onda i dosta vremena u drugoj, kad je promijenio grupu. Prvi dan druge godine vrtića, ja se mislim da li da zovem da provjerim kako je, svi me uvjeravaju da je njemu super, on se igra a ja tu brijem. Mislim se: da, to bih i ja rekla nekom drugom. Nazovem u vrtić, čujem tetu iz druge grupe da pita njegovu tetu kakva je situacija i čujem ovu kako joj odgovara "svi su dobro osim M.". 
Na igralištu, na rođendanima, u gostima, držao bi se nas poznatih, igrao se sam. Ja sam to sve puštala, nisam ga gurala jer onda tek ništa ne bih postigla, tvrdoglav je prilično. S nekom djecom bi se prije upustio sam u interakcije, neka mu nisu nikako odgovarala. 
Uglavnom, malo pomalo samo skužiš da se vrijeme sramežljivosti skraćuje. Pa teta kaže: počeo se igrat s djecom. Pa kaže: ima sad par dječaka s kojima se stalno igra. Uglavnom, samo sam u jednom trenutku skužila da smo na igralištu nas dvoje, tamo su neki dječaci, i on mi veli "idem se ja tamo sprijateljit" i ode i skompa se. 


Ja sam se isto ponekad pitala jesam li ja nešto krivo napravila. Pogotovo s prvim, sva sam bila u tom attachment parentingu i nisam ni skužila koliko na osnovu toga očekujem maltene da to dijete neće nikad imat nijedan problem u životu. Šokirala sam se kad sam vidjela koliko je plašljiv ispao. 
Al onda sam se sjetila da sam ja bila izrazito sramežljivo i osjetljivo i nježno dijete. I da je moj muž bio isto takav. Pa da nije to baš svjetsko čudo da nam je i dijete, zamisli, ko roditelji.

----------


## tangerina

> lavko, to je sve u redu... Tek nakon treće godine će se odlijepiti.


četvrte, pete...  :Smile:  ali do pet su se odlijepili svi čičci koje znam

----------


## Vrci

Moj je navršio 3 godine, i tete su rekle da se tek sad počeo pridruživati grupi djece u igri, ali ne da se on igra s njima, nego više promatra. Mene baš to brine, jel bude se oslobodio i družio, ali valjda bude malo po malo.

Inače nema problema s privrženosti meni, bili su 3 dana on i mm kod svekića, malac je samo par puta iskomentirao da mama radi i mama na poslu, i uopće nije bilo frke. OK i to mi je malo  :Sad:  ali dobro da on ne plače

----------


## Lili75

> Al onda sam se sjetila da sam ja bila izrazito sramežljivo i osjetljivo i nježno dijete. I da je moj muž bio isto takav. *Pa da nije to baš svjetsko čudo da nam je i dijete, zamisli, ko roditelji*.


ja bih rekla da se ključ najčešće krije u ovome, puno je do genetike.

*Lavko*, moji nisu bili čičci u toj dobi, ali većina djece te dobi su upravo takvi kao tvoja malena i kao što su ti cure rekle.
Ja ih rekla da se u toj dobi 3-4 god već polako može vidjeti tko će biti ektrovert, a tko introvert i oboje je sasvim legitimno.

ti si rekla da si introvert, zašto misliš da možda i dijete neće biti takav tip? što fali tome?

----------


## tangerina

> Ja ih rekla da se u toj dobi 3-4 god već polako može vidjeti tko će biti ektrovert, a tko introvert i oboje je sasvim legitimno.
> 
> ti si rekla da si introvert, zašto misliš da možda i dijete neće biti takav tip? što fali tome?


slažem se da tome ništa ne fali, definitivno
samo biti introvert nije problem, bitno je samo da si zadovoljan i na miru sam sa sobom (veći dio vremena)

ali ja sam bila sramežljivo, povučeno i strašljivo dijete, kad sam krenula u jaslice prvih 6 mjeseci riječ tamo nisam progovorila, a test ličnosti mi daje da sam ekstravert (iako, šta ja znam, ja bih rekla "zavisi o situaciji i s kim se uspoređujem")

----------


## Vrci

Moj je još na granici, voli mala društva, otvoren je, sa svima priča, sve mu je super, kažu veseljak. Ali se grozi buke i gužve. Nismo mogli ići na fašnik jer je plakao na tu gužvu.
Razumijem ga

----------


## tanja_b

> sva sam bila u tom attachment parentingu i nisam ni skužila koliko na osnovu toga očekujem maltene da to dijete neće nikad imat nijedan problem u životu. Šokirala sam se kad sam vidjela koliko je plašljiv ispao. 
> Al onda sam se sjetila da sam ja bila izrazito sramežljivo i osjetljivo i nježno dijete. I da je moj muž bio isto takav. Pa da nije to baš svjetsko čudo da nam je i dijete, zamisli, ko roditelji.


E da, i ja sam imala nerealna očekivanja od djeteta u toj dobi, a onda sam zbrojila genetiku i genetiku pa shvatila da nikakav attachment parenting ne mijenja djetetov karakter  :Grin: 

Moj je prvih pola godine u vrtiću (a krenuo je s pune 3 godine) prosjedio na podu ispred CD-playera, vrlo malo je sudjelovao u zajedničkim igrama, nije komunicirao s djecom, eventualno s tetama. Već na kraju te prve vrtićke godine bila je druga priča, rekla bih da je jednostavno sazrio.

----------


## Lili75

eto baš tako cure kako kažu *tang,* *Vrci i tanja_b.* Djeca često povuku na nas same.

Meni je muž introvert, a ja i djeca ekstroverti (oboje"ciganska djeca" ko mlađi od Peterlin).

----------


## lunja

> četvrte, pete...  ali do pet su se odlijepili svi čičci koje znam


Ja imam sedmo i po godisnjeg cicka. 
Ma sta cicka, krpelja.
Morala bi posire da to opisem. Uglavnom, vrlo je, vrlo fiksirana za mene.
Jos uvijek mantram da je samo faza koja se, jelte, otegla.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja imam sedmo i po godisnjeg cicka. 
> Ma sta cicka, krpelja.
> Morala bi posire da to opisem. Uglavnom, vrlo je, vrlo fiksirana za mene.
> Jos uvijek mantram da je samo faza koja se, jelte, otegla.


He hehe, onda ja imam skor 17-godišnjeg čička! Taj će radije sa mnom u Lidl u shopping nego s društvom na pizzu. 

Odlijepio se negdje u višim razredima osnovne škole kad smo ih prvi put poslali preko ljeta u glazbeni kamp. Ti kampovi su zakon. Ali da ne offtopičarim - djecu sam slala i s vrtićem na Lošinj i to je mlađi sin nekako bolje podnosio od starijega. Prva tri ili četiri dana je bilo ok, a nakon toga je plakao kad bi ga nazvali na telefon. Ali u školi se to pomalo sredilo, našli su si društvo... S druge strane, stariji i dan danas sa tih svojih kampova i izleta zove 2x dnevno (najmanje) a mlađi se ne javi po tri dana ako ništa ne treba, hehehe...(mamin sin  :Embarassed: ).

----------


## tanja_b

Što se tiče "odljepljivanja čičaka". Napisala sam kako je počela vrtićka karijera mog djeteta, da nije gotovo ni komunicirao s drugima u početku. I jako je vezan za nas, pogotovo za mene (još uvijek). Međutim, sa 6 godina je sam poželio otići s vrtićem na zimovanje. Ostao je pri toj ideji čak i kad je shvatio da ne ide nitko iz njegove grupe (!). Išao je i bilo mu je super. Poslije mi je teta rekla da ga nikad nije vidjela da se toliko smije u vrtiću, kao u tih tjedan dana zimovanja...
Drago mi je što kod njega vidim napredak u odnosu na genetiku - meni je tlaka bio i osnovnoškolski maturalac  :Grin:  ne zbog odvajanja od roditelja, nego mi se jednostavno nije išlo...

----------


## cvijeta73

moj j nije bio niti na jednom rođendanu u igraonici. nema šanse da bi išao na zimovanje s vrtićem. na svakom (kućnom, jer na druge nije išao :D ) rođendanu bi se odlijepio tek kad je trebalo ići doma. vrtić nikada nije volio. trpio je, ali volio nije.
istovremeno, imao je dva prijatelja, od malena, i s njima, i njihovima, je mogao svugdje. ako treba i 15 dana na ljetovanje bez nas. i s mojom mamom. ali - to je bilo to. 
danas ima širok krug ljudi oko sebe, jako širok, veliko društvo.  i dalje ima dva ista prijatelja.  :Grin: 

a m, m je druga priča. ona je obožavala vrtić i igraonice svih vrsta, onako mala, s dvije godine,  kad bi išli u kupovinu me molila da ju ostavim u igraonici što se meni protivilo vjeri  :Grin:  

gdje god da dođe, ona se snađe. oš u vrtiću, školi, na bazenu ili u parku ispred kuće.
no, s druge strane, danas, sa skoro 10 godina, nema niti jednu tako blisku prijateljicu ili prijatelja. 
jedan dan je najbolja s lanom, a drugi dan je najbolja sa sarom. 
al dobro, nisam ni ja u to doba imala, valjda je to ok, stigne.

----------


## lunja

Moja ide na izvidjace, i jednom godisnje ima organiziran kamp za ove najmanje, od petka popodne do nedjelje popodne, u prostorijama izvidjaca, u parku 500 metara od kuce.

S 6 godina je ostala do subote navecer, s 7 do subote popodne, ove godine je sigurna da ne zeli ici dok ne poraste  :Rolling Eyes: 

A sta da joj radim, ne mogu je tjerat da ide.

----------


## tangerina

sjetilo me zadnjih par postova, vjerojatno vi, kao ni mi, nemate slike svoga djeteta u krilu Djeda Mraza
nema apsolutne šanse da bi se moj M. progurao kroz tu gužvu, obično i glasnu muziku, i sjeo djedu u krilu

naša kronologija prevladavanja strahova je: 
strah od predstava - 5 godina
strah od igraonica - 6 godina
strah od kina - prošli petak  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Nemam ni ja te slike. A moji nisu nikad bili tako priljepkasti. Meni se ponekad cinilo da jesu.

----------


## marta

Da pojasnim, ja sam introvert, a s obzirom da ih je cetvero, ponekad bi dolazila u to stanje overloada, previse mamakanja, previse grljenja, previse ljubljenja, previse bilo kakve interakcije s drugima pa bila to i moja djeca. 
Hocu reci, nije sve do djece, i do nas je.

----------


## nanimira

Cijela druga godina isključivo i samo ja. Od druge do treće isključivo i samo ja. 

Od treće mi govori- mama makni se, mama ja ću sama, mama idi doma.

meni je to šok i to kakav i iskreno, sad kad je krenula u vrtić konačno i kad ja KONAČNO imam vremena za sebe, za nešto napravit normalno, ne u žurbi i kao hobotnica, uopće ne znam kako to sve napraviti. "vrijeme za sebe" ne znam što znači, a toliko mi je trebalo.

uglavnom, pa što i da je introvert na tebe. to može značiti da će imati par ljudi s kojima će biti ok, a ove druge neće previše doživljavati.ili neće imati nikog i biti će joj sasvim OK da bude sama sa sobom.

mala je još i slobodno joj daj vremena koliko njoj treba da se osjeti dovoljno sigurnom u sebe da istupi samostalno. doći će to iprije nego što očekuješ. i strefit će te ko moždani :D

----------


## lavko

Mene najviše zanima koji dio u toj priči o sramežljivosti i priljepljenosti je moj utjecaj a koji dio njen karakter.
Jer kad citam o vrstama privrzenosti nalazim je u toj nesigunoj privrzenosti a da ne znam jesam li ja zasluzna za sve. Jer prva godina nam i nije bila najbezbriznija, ja sam se oporavljala od svoje šize, muž nije sudjelovao puno....
Ili opet prerazmisljavam...

----------


## marta

Overthinking.

Nisu oni baš tako mekani.

----------


## nanimira

imala sam isti problem tako da razumijem kako razmišljaš. niti si ti za išta kriva niti će ona takva ostati.

----------


## lavko

Jučer sam bila na razgovoru s tetama. Kažu da se ne brinem, da je povucenije dijete ali se razvija kako treba i sad sudjeluje sve više u igri ali je individualac, ima svoj film i tak joj je ok, nije zbog toga tužna.
Ajde možda neće biti sjroz ko mama :D

----------

